# Starting Strength training log - unassisted 170 lb's



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Alright guys, this is more of a diary/log for me to look back on and see where i've went right or wrong, and for the benefit anyone else can get 

*Info*

(Progress pics page 23)

Stats...I'm 20 years old, weigh 170 lb's (9/12/12) and stand 5'8"

Lifestyle...I have cut down a good bit on drinking, maybe have 4 or 5 beers on a Saturday night. The odd night on the rum hard

I don't smoke cigarettes, have been known to enjoy some herbs from time to time though 

Diet...2400/2500 cals daily. High fat, high protein, moderate carbs

The macros are around 200g protein, 100g carbs and 130g fat (50% fat, 30% pro, 20% carbs)

*Training*

My goal is to get as strong as possible without sacrificing my health

Short term goals (at working weight) 80kg bench, 70kg OHP, 100kg squat and 140kg deadlift

Longer term goal before summer is (at working weight) 100kg bench, 140kg squat and 160kg deadlift so nice 400kg total 

I lift weights on Mon - Wed - Fri and cardio on rest days 2/3 days per week. Always 1 complete rest day (that i hate) per week

*The routine (starting strength by Ripptoe): *

Workout A and B are alternated so Monday would be A, Wednesday B, Friday A--> Monday B, Wednesday A etc.

Workout A squats 3x5, bench 3x5, deadlift 1x5

Workout B squats 3x5, OHP 3x5, power cleans (these will be substituted)

Starting lifts x 5 (9/12/12): Squat 80kg - Bench 70kg - Dead 100kg - OHP 40kg - Chins(wide) x 7 BW - Curls EZ+22.5kg x 10


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck buddy,

Good to see another advocate of the strong lifts system (if not a slightly different routine)

Subbed. :thumb:

-seeing as you've been touting all morning.... Hussy!! Lol.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

cheers jimmy

i've been lurking around here all morning, wasting time lol. class was cancelled today so had to kill time

not long back from gym feelin pretty good. liquid chalk :thumb:

warm up: 2 mins rower L5, 10kg bar lunges 10x each leg, 2 mins jog

squats 40 x 10, 60 x 5, 70 x 5 - 80 3x5 - have a little twinge in my knee so i kept it lighter (87.5kg last time)

bench bar x 10, 40 x 10, 50 x 6, 60 x 5 - 72.5 3x5 up 2.5kg

deadlifts 60 x 10, 70 x 5, 90 x 2 - 110 x 5 up 10kg

EZ curls bar x 10, +20 x 3, +25 x 10 up 2.5kg


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

DigIt said:


> The routine (starting strength by Ripptoe):
> 
> Workout A squats 3x5, bench 3x5, deadlift 1x5
> 
> Workout B squats 3x5, OHP 3x5, chins & EZ curls


What? Should be power cleans


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> What? Should be power cleans


yeah bud,i've never done them before, didnt want to waste any more time getting the form right. and risking an injury. back extensions, chins & rows will be used to substitute


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You are 20. How much time do you want ?

If you don't wanna do pc, do strength forums beginners program instead

A

Squat

Bench

OHP

B

Front squat

Rows (pendlay styleeeee)

Deadlift


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> You are 20. How much time do you want ?


lol there's never enough time!!

i have plans to get them done but for now i want to get my strength back up to scratch, shouldn't take long on this if all goes well (injury wise) :thumb:


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Where do you train matey?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

JimboSlice said:


> Where do you train matey?


down in puregym bud. member of the grove as well. what about yourself?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The more I read on the rippetoe/mehdi approach of routines the more I come to realise that people adapt it for their own needs and fancies.

By no means is that a bad thing IMO.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

DigIt said:


> down in puregym bud. member of the grove as well. what about yourself?


I train at Virgin. Work sort of near the Grove, at the docks. You'd probably know some of the headers I work with!

Subbed, will watch this journal closely - local lad the same age as me. Good luck:thumb:


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh and I'd strongly recommend SL 5x5, thats how I started and gained loads of strength following it.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

JimboSlice said:


> Oh and I'd strongly recommend SL 5x5, thats how I started and gained loads of strength following it.


i'm gaining week to week on SS no need to change just yet 

have looked over SL briefly, it's more or less the same but 5x5 instead of 3x5 isn't it?

wheres virgin gym? never heard of it before


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Good Lad, well long may it continue.

Its on the way to Holywood - near Tescos/Ikea etc. It used to be called Esporta until ole moneybags Branson bought it over. Nice gym but rather pricey, will probably change for somewhere more hardcore in the next year or so.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

wednesday workout B

warm up: 2 min jog, 10kg lunges 1x10 each leg

squats 60 x 5, 70 x 5, 80 x 2 - 82.5 3x5 - working up from 80 again

ROTATOR CUFF EXs

OHP 30 x 10, 40 x 5, 45 x 2 - 52.5 3x5 up 2.5kg

chins x 8, x 7 +1rep! this took forever!

ez curls +25kg x 9


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hiya mate, found you! Lol Didn't want to hijack someone else's thead so thought I'd reply in yours.

I've got 2 more sessions before I retest my 1rep max's, but I'm expecting

Bench 86kg (was hoping to get it up to 90kg before Christmas  )

Squat 120kg ( going below parallel )

Deadlift 130kg

Ohp 60kg

At 141 lbs

Hoping I might get a bit more on the presses, but I don't seem to have made much progress on them.

You've got some good starting lifts there though mate, do you know you 1rep max's?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Hiya mate, found you! Lol Didn't want to hijack someone else's thead so thought I'd reply in yours.
> 
> I've got 2 more sessions before I retest my 1rep max's, but I'm expecting
> 
> ...


real solid lifts compared with body weight mate nice nice. what kind of routine are you following atm?

i don't know my 1rm mate just the 3x5, could get 5 sets if i wanted but program is 3x

hoping to hit 80kg bench on Xmas eve*


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Subbed mate. Even though youre a natty :tongue: Quite right though at your age. Good to see!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good luck mate! Subbed :thumb:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Hiya mate, found you! Lol Didn't want to hijack someone else's thead so thought I'd reply in yours.
> 
> I've got 2 more sessions before I retest my 1rep max's, but I'm expecting
> 
> ...


This is some good lifting mate. You got a journal?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Only just stumbled across this mate, Looks like you have a good base to start from. I'll be watching on with interest.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Only just stumbled across this mate, Looks like you have a good base to start from. I'll be watching on with interest.


yeah i'm kinda glad i've waited a while to focus on form and a little bit of weight before jumping on SS. means i can get the full benefit from it


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just don't fall into the trap of chasing weight and loosing form though mate. Plenty time to get the big numbers, staying injury free and fit is the main thing.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Just don't fall into the trap of chasing weight and loosing form though mate. Plenty time to get the big numbers, *staying injury free and fit is the main thing.*


is what will be printed on my head stone

i've had my fair share over 2 years of training. broke nose and my jaw in 2 places bmxing last november that was pretty bad, had me sitting out for a long while


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's the thought's I'm working with mate, dunno how much of my journal you have read but I had had more injuries than I recon is a fair share through one thing or another. Never through lifting weights tho, for me lifting weights is to improve myself not cause injury and make something worse.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning buddy boy,

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> real solid lifts compared with body weight mate nice nice. what kind of routine are you following atm?
> 
> i don't know my 1rm mate just the 3x5, could get 5 sets if i wanted but program is 3x
> 
> hoping to hit 80kg bench on Xmas eve*


Cheers mate, I'm more focused on strength than size so I guess I'm doing ok, but it's hard not to get impatient!

I'm just finishing 4 months of Wendlers 5-3-1, which I configured as an upper lower split, training 3 times a week. After christmas etc I'm going to either start the upper lower split posted by Simonthepieman in the natty section, or some form of 5x5 routine. I'm leaning towards the upper/lower, but haven't decided 100%.

I'm sure you'll make you're 80kg, you're on a good routine to keep the weights going up!  And if you don't, at least you've got us to take the p##s!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

morning jim, folks

had a beautiful full 9 hour sleep, feel great! now...rest day today as i got to finish off a couple assignments due tomorrow. work at 1 as well. i can't wait for tomorrow!!!  deads & bench!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers mate, I'm more focused on strength than size so I guess I'm doing ok, but it's hard not to get impatient!
> 
> I'm just finishing 4 months of Wendlers 5-3-1, which I configured as an upper lower split, training 3 times a week. After christmas etc I'm going to either start the upper lower split posted by Simonthepieman in the natty section, or some form of 5x5 routine. I'm leaning towards the upper/lower, but haven't decided 100%.
> 
> I'm sure you'll make you're 80kg, you're on a good routine to keep the weights going up!  And if you don't, at least you've got us to take the p##s!


likewise mate, it's all about numbers on the bar! fk the mirror lol! size is a by product to strength anyhow :thumbup1:

you training today bud?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> This is some good lifting mate. You got a journal?


Cheers mate, the only good thing about being a skinny short ar#e is your lifts look good compared to you're body weight! Lol

Not got a journal at the mo, but I THINK I'll start one in the new year. Think it'll help me focus on my diet, and hopefully get some constructive criticism on how I'm training, etc.

I've not read your journal for a bit, I'll have a pop in and see your doing now you've joined the Dark Side! Lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> likewise mate, it's all about numbers on the bar! fk the mirror lol! size is a by product to strength anyhow :thumbup1:
> 
> you training today bud?


Yeah, in about 30mins. Deadlift day today, building up to a max effort set on 115kg. Got to get at least 5 reps to be on course for a 130kg single in a week or two.

I'll let you know how I get on! 

You training?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Yeah, in about 30mins. Deadlift day today, building up to a max effort set on 115kg. Got to get at least 5 reps to be on course for a 130kg single in a week or two.
> 
> I'll let you know how I get on!
> 
> You training?


nah mate total rest day, i was gonna get cardio done before work but i'm too busy today. cardio at the weekend (and more assignments :cursing: )

lucky you, get to deadlift! lol. i'll also be working at 115 dead tomorrow  all the best!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

chicken is getting worse. i wretch every time i have to eat it :cursing:

marinated over 2 nights as well, the texture is just stankin. what recipees do you guys use?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi mate, subbed in

I like your macro split, I prefer high fats med carbs too


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Hi mate, subbed in
> 
> I like your macro split, I prefer high fats med carbs too


yep it's what works for me. more carbs would just add to bodyfat i guess i'm quite sensitive to insulin


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Cheers mate, the only good thing about being a skinny short ar#e is your lifts look good compared to you're body weight! Lol
> 
> Not got a journal at the mo, but I THINK I'll start one in the new year. Think it'll help me focus on my diet, and hopefully get some constructive criticism on how I'm training, etc.
> 
> I've not read your journal for a bit, I'll have a pop in and see your doing now you've joined the Dark Side! Lol


Ah right, didn't know you read it lol. Just came across your post throigh here and thought impressive stuff but couldnt see any journal.

Would obviously recommend simon's upper lower routines. My lifts have shot right up!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How do you boys get your fats in??

Struggle with 60-70 pd and that's shoving peanut butter down my throat whilst holding my nose lol. Tart


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I love my fats! Peanut butter, nuts, milk, red meat, oily fish.....


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> How do you boys get your fats in??
> 
> Struggle with 60-70 pd and that's shoving peanut butter down my throat whilst holding my nose lol. Tart


first off extra virgin olve oil(EVOO) is a great fat source get some of that for when you use oil 

i eat 6 big eggs every day thats about 50g of fat alone. usually for breakfast with oats to set me up for slow release energy throughout the day

i have a 2 scoop (23g protein per) in semi skimmed milk with a big scoop (50g) peanutbutter as a meal almost every day as well. the easiest meal! it's about 35g fat

the rest is made up from meats. i eat nuts from time to time but not they're not staple in my diet. i tried avocado yesterday for first time yesterday, awful lol. give it a go though it's an excellent fat source :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> first off extra virgin olve oil(EVOO) is a great fat source get some of that for when you use oil
> 
> i eat 6 big eggs every day thats about 50g of fat alone. usually for breakfast with oats to set me up for slow release energy throughout the day
> 
> ...


Nice bit of info there mate. Makes me realise how blinkered my diet is.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

diet is everything mate. the routine won't work full stop if diet isn't in check. i'm a massive advocate for eggs as well, they're jam packed with amino acids which we need to build new tissue :thumbup1:

think they have ALL the amino acid spectrum. whole eggs  human body is made up of amino acids so it makes sense to get them in!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

so breakfast just bad 4 eggs and 30g oats with a scoop in 200ml milk. b complex & 1000mg gluco sulph tablets

got class until 12.30 then gymmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> diet is everything mate. the routine won't work full stop if diet isn't in check. i'm a massive advocate for eggs as well, they're jam packed with amino acids which we need to build new tissue :thumbup1:
> 
> think they have ALL the amino acid spectrum. whole eggs   human body is made up of amino acids so it makes sense to get them in!


Make you right mate. I just like the stability I get... Same food day in day out but I make macs


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> so breakfast just bad 4 eggs and 30g oats with a scoop in 200ml milk. b complex & 1000mg gluco sulph tablets
> 
> got class until 12.30 then gymmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Have a cracker son!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

friday, workout A

warm up: 2 min jog, 2 min rower, lunges 10kg each leg x10. rotator cuff exercises before benching

squats bar x 10, 50 x 10, 60 x 5, 70 x 5, 80 x 2

squats 85 x 5, 85 x 5, 85 x 5 (3x5)

bench bar x 10, 40 x 10, 60 x 5, 70 x 2

bench 75 x 5, 75 x 5, 75 x 6 (3x5)up 2.5kg

deads 60 x 10, 80 x 5, 100 x 2

deads 120 x 5 (1x5) up 10kg

EZ curls bar x 10, +20kg x 3

EZ curls +27.5kg x 8 up 2.5kg

smashing day today. i'm loving the continued progression. will add 5kg to deadlift next week as it felt nice and heavy today, strongly recommend liquid chalk :thumbup1:

just had a double chicken burger, bacon, lettuce & mayo and 2 cumberland sausages from the chippy. LUSH! friday cheat day


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> friday, workout A
> 
> warm up: 2 min jog, 2 min rower, lunges 10kg each leg x10. rotator cuff exercises before benching
> 
> ...


Dead lifts getting bigger! Well done on the 120, 130 next week


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> friday, workout A
> 
> warm up: 2 min jog, 2 min rower, lunges 10kg each leg x10. rotator cuff exercises before benching
> 
> ...


Bloody good lifts, mate!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great numbers mate....

What cuff exercises you using?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

cheers fellas, felt nice pulling 120 up. i'm almost at my previous pbs of last year 






get nice and loose before as well, swing your arms wide 15x each arm. dynamic stretching :thumbup1: couple sets of light flyes helps with stretching upper body too


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

LOL i was told by my manager today that someone had complained about my beard last sunday :lol: :lol:

who the **** complains about a beard? i work in a restaurant in city centre

on the plus side i got 3 bottles of rum courtesy of work, merry christmas indeed!! 

gotta finish off instructing physical activity assignment...i'll enjoy that vanilla rum another time


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Scruffy cnut


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Scruffy cnut


100% im a hairy dude


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

beard hair in the salad is soooo gonna look like a pube


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> beard hair in the salad is soooo gonna look like a pube


mate thats fine it'll put some protein in there


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

DigIt said:


> LOL i was told by my manager today that someone had complained about my beard last sunday :lol: :lol:
> 
> who the **** complains about a beard? i work in a restaurant in city centre
> 
> ...


Pics or nohomelessmanbeard


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Pics or nohomelessmanbeard


its gone now, wasn't that long either tbh just looks nice and full when its grown a bit


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

done cardio outside today, i walked down to leisure centre to be told it shuts at half 3 haha derp

couple laps round the park with my dog. may start doing this more often as it gets him more exercise and he loves it

need to shorts with pockets, had to carry my phone for music!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning bud, many plans for lifts today?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

morning Jim How are you mate, Whats work like with hours this week then? Aye I'm hoping to hit 55k Ohp today. If my knees don't play up i will squat 90 too  yourself?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

monday, workout B

warm up: 1 min jog, 2 min row. 10kg lunges x 10 each leg. rotator cuff exercises and light flyes before pressing

squats bar x 10, 40 x 10, 60 x 10, 80 x 5, 85 x 2

squats 90 x 5, 90 x 5, 90 x 5 (3x5) up 2.5kg

OHP bar x 10, 30 x 10, 40 x 5, 50 x 2

OHP 55 x 5, 55 x 5, 55 x 5 (3x5) up 2.5kg

chins x 8, 6

EZ curls +25kg x 10

wasn't feeling it today at all motivation/aggression wise. didn't get the best nights sleep

i'm worried about continuing with squats. my technique isn't nailed unlike bench and deads where i've had a lot of time to practice. i've only been squatting for maybe 2 months. i get an uncomfortable pain in my knees from squatting even BW. i can't tell if it's light or heavy as it's just uncomfortable. really really frustrating as i know how easy it is to progress once the technique is down

can anyone recommend a few good squat instructing videos?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> monday, workout B
> 
> warm up: 1 min jog, 2 min row. 10kg lunges x 10 each leg
> 
> ...


Loving the numbers again fella.

Mendi has some startingstrength vids on the tube that helped.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

DigIt said:


> can anyone recommend a few good squat instructing videos?







Watch all the parts (about 8 I think)

Also, film your squats and put them in the form check section if you can


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks tass. already picked up on some mistakes. will watch these over and over and over

i think i may focus on reps of 40 and 60kg to get the form right for a few weeks or however long it takes


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

DigIt said:


> thanks tass. already picked up on some mistakes. will watch these over and over and over
> 
> i think i may focus on reps of 40 and 60kg to get the form right for a few weeks or however long it takes


Yeah. Keep the weight low. 40 is fine for now. Nail the form, then add weight.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I will say this. My form is pretty much spot-on and my knees still hurt. Squatting three times per week will do that. I am an old man though


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Could you introduce box squats till you Nail it?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Could you introduce box squats till you Nail it?


i actually had this in mind as my quads are the lagging part of my leg muscles


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i actually had this in mind as my quads are the lagging part of my leg muscles


Going to the point of parallel or just past it....a mate of mine (PT) uses a board you stand on with a piece sticking up vertically at the end in front of your feet so when you squat your knees physically won't come past your toes...handy bit of kit for home workouts, not overly practical for a gym session mind.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck with this man - subbed


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Good luck with this man - subbed


alright fella. have been watching yours too. really good read mate. cracking lifts and training :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Or this one


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Or this one


I love the cheesy background music on that vid :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Waaaay off topic but what you studying fella?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Waaaay off topic but what you studying fella?


it's only at A level or level 3 mate. am studying sports & exercise science. am qualified for gym instruction too


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> it's only at A level or level 3 mate. am studying sports & exercise science. am qualified for gym instruction too


Seems to be the qualification of choice at the moment mate. (No offence intended in the slightest)

Fair play. It's clearly working.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just caught up with this again. Moving good numbers, 55kg on overhead press is the one that has me in awe! lol Jim will tell you about my hatred for that press! Is the liquid chalk messy? The gym I used to used years ago didn't allow the use of chalk as it was so messy.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

naw bud thats the thing it's no mess at all, can't inhale it either. doesn't get everywhere except where you put it

it's a really thick liquid, kinda like sun cream? just rub it on the palms of you hands and fingers. amazing stuff

OHPs are great!: can't wait to get 70 up over my head, two plates :thumbup1:

it's all about the foot placement and breathing, tightness of your body for presses


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

stomach/gut is playing up a bit. just feel full, kinda bloated. felt sick the last 2 mornings but it goes kinda away after i eat eggs

might start writing down everything i eat again as times like this i would see what i ate the last week

hope the bloatyness dies down soon i wanna train


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> stomach/gut is playing up a bit. just feel full, kinda bloated. felt sick the last 2 mornings but it goes kinda away after i eat eggs
> 
> might start writing down everything i eat again as times like this i would see what i ate the last week
> 
> hope the bloatyness dies down soon i wanna train


Fingers crossed mate. Intake it you don't have any intolerances or anything like that.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Fingers crossed mate. Intake it you don't have any intolerances or anything like that.


not that i'm aware of. don't eat butter & cheese as they make me throw up, but i can drink liters of milk daily (so long as it's not straight milk, has to be flavoured)

could be green tea. had my first cup in about a year last night and double cup upon waking this morning, +1 more


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

wednesday, workout B

warm up: 3 min jog, 2 min row. 10kg lunges x 10. dynamic leg & hip stretches. 2x10 light flyes

squats bar x 10, 40 x 10, 60 x 10

squats 70 x 5, 80 x 5, 90 x 5

bench bar x 10, 40 x 10, 60 x 5, 70 x 5

bench 77.5 x 5, 77.5 x 5, *77.5 x 4* up 2.5kg - FAILED

deads 70 x 10, 100 x 5, 115 x 5

EZ curls bar x 10, +20 x 3, +27.5 x 8

squats concentrated on form, all paused at the bottom for about a second and thrusted up. very happy with my form but **** me they were hard. suffered the whole rest of the workout with a tight core (lower back) from the isometric hold. i am confident that this was the reason i failed benching, progression would have kept up if i didn't change anything. OHP i will still up the weight on friday, but monday will drop to 75kg bench. kept deads lighter by accident (lol) my inferior math skills left me 10k short - it actually felt too light, just thought i was getting stronger :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicely done mate...

At least you understand the reasoning behind the fail (more the scientific approach)


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

i wouldnt say it's a science approach mate. the fact i understand a little bit of the science helps me explain it i suppose

i would prefer to take 2 rest days but i'll just crack on and enjoy the 2 rest days at weekend, no drink!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

after digging me up about my maths last night as well! lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back in the land of the living, so back in!

I've got alot of catching up to do in these journals.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Back in the land of the living, so back in!
> 
> I've got alot of catching up to do in these journals.


repost? lol. i'm glad you've made it to the other side in one piece


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

good luck mate subbed


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

broch316 said:


> good luck mate subbed


cheers bud, stay tuned :thumbup1:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

i am prit-e tender

good job i dont start work until 1.30

also @Tassotti any good vids for bb/ez rows


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How To: Barbell Row


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

These are badd-ass


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

cheers will get on them for tomo

on another note i just threw up my oranges + tea. WTF i feel fine

must have caught a bug or something?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope you went and ate some more :laugh:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I hope you went and ate some more :laugh:


chicken sandwhich before work. pear and a scoop whey. had a berocca seemd to help a bit

just got back, had some spicey home made burgers, de-lish 

you train today pal?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Feeling more settled now mate...

I'm afraid I can't take berocca seriously after the whole "donkey wearing a hat riding a scrap go cart" approach.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Feeling more settled now mate...
> 
> I'm afraid I can't take berocca seriously after the whole "donkey wearing a hat riding a scrap go cart" approach.


haha what, is that an ad?

aye i'm a little better. my insides were having world war 3 and 4 earlier, dunno what was up cause i woke up feeling great lol

had a smoke now and i'm chillin like a villain


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> haha what, is that an ad?
> 
> aye i'm a little better. my insides were having world war 3 and 4 earlier, dunno what was up cause i woke up feeling great lol
> 
> had a smoke now and i'm chillin like a villain


It wants to be otherwise I have some serious issues!!

This whole novo virus is battering the hell out of people at the moment so fingers crossed you ain't copped that one mate... Won't be long before this household gets it I reckon (F-ing schools!)

And I'm assuming your sitting in a cupboard tryin to swerve some form of @nal violation.... I've seen shawshank I know how that rolls!

(Re:the villain comment)


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

update: stomach/gut is still going bonkers with cramps, not got the runs as such but it certainly feels like it inside. stool is softer than normal but not runny

starting to lose my appetite as well. feel great mentally. no throwing up this morning

will have a load of eggs now and hopefully train at 2.30ish-3

i'm still pretty battered from wednesdays sesh but if i feel confident enough in the warm up later i'll attempt to press 60 :thumbup1:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

DigIt said:


> chicken sandwhich before work. pear and a scoop whey. had a berocca seemd to help a bit
> 
> just got back, had some spicey home made burgers, de-lish
> 
> you train today pal?


I trained today mate. I only train m/w/f and try do some cardio at the weekend.

How was todays workout?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

friday, workout B (i think i put wednesday passed as B thats a mistake)

as some of you may know have been experiencing some internal problems so the workout is incomplete as it is just too uncomfortable

warm up: 2 min row, lunges with rotation x 10, cuff exercises before pressing

OHP bar x 10, 40 x 10, 50 x 5, dips x 3

OHP 60 x 5, 60 x 5, 60 x 5 (3x5) up 5kg

squats 40 x 10, 60 x 10, 70 x 5, 80 x 5

chins x 8, 6

TBH i am very happy with today. had to really squeeze to get the presses out, but they went up. had i not been fatigued and ill i think i could have powered through them. squats were killing my stomach big time and the chins made me feel sick as **** but i still got some reps out. def know i got more in the tank, bring on the weighted chins next time!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great session pbs are good


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice session mate especially if your off your game.

How you gonna be weighting the dips ?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> friday, workout B (i think i put wednesday passed as B thats a mistake)
> 
> as some of you may know have been experiencing some internal problems so the workout is incomplete as it is just too uncomfortable
> 
> ...


Good pressing mate, hope you're stomach settles down soon, keep up the fluids!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sh!t training when Ill so well done mate


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Nice session mate especially if your off your game.
> 
> How you gonna be weighting the dips ?


the chins you mean? hold a plate between my knees probably. i think they may have a belt not sure if you can put weights on it. i'll ask my partner whens hes back on monday he will have somethig


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> the chins you mean? hold a plate between my knees probably. i think they may have a belt not sure if you can put weights on it. i'll ask my partner whens hes back on monday he will have somethig


Yeah that be the one mate lol...

Just curious really... See all kinds of fandangled things going on at times and wondered how you were going about it mucker


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

When I do weighted dips, I just use a bit of rope, simple but effective


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I watched a fella hoink himself up on the bars whilst his mate slipped plates over his toes...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha, why do people make things more complicated then they have to be.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Haha, why do people make things more complicated then they have to be.


The bit that really tickled me was when he wanted to get down and couldn't kick the plates off....

His buddy was talking to a bit if fluff on a rower....


----------



## TimberTom (Dec 17, 2012)

Hiya Buddy

Iv only just found this thread.

I started starting strength 3 weeks ago my lifts are pretty crap but I'm building up the weight slowly.

Good luck with it all, hope your gutts are feeling better.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Have a great crimbo mate. Hope you and yours have a cracker.

Figured I would get it in whilst I can.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy xmas mate, hope you have a good one


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Still on the missing list buddy?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

One of many on the xmas binge who haven't made it to the gym :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

:guilty:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

quick check in. should be in for a session Wednesday or Friday. Took time off to get fat and loaded


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy new year pal, I'm stuck in work so doing the rounds.

Here's to achieving our goals in 2013


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy new year mucker.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

first training session of 2013 to come, test the waters, see how weak and unfit i am 

hope you all had a great time off work with your family & friends! merry new year and all that

i have good hopes for the coming weeks. quit smoking there on sunday, last night was the first i slept since. awful but getting there


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> first training session of 2013 to come, test the waters, see how weak and unfit i am
> 
> hope you all had a great time off work with your family & friends! merry new year and all that
> 
> i have good hopes for the coming weeks. quit smoking there on sunday, last night was the first i slept since. awful but getting there


All the best with the

Smoking buddy.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Wednesday workout A. 2min row, 2min jog, lunges with rotation. Squats worked up to 80x5 - felt really tough. Bench worked up to 75k, 2x5 - should have kept it lighter as i was failing. Deads 100x5 easy enough No real struggle. 2 weeks of poor diet and drinking definitely takes it out of you. I'm expecting to be feeling quite tender tomorrow!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome back, we're all in the same boat I think with struggling with our first workouts back, couple of weeks your be back to where u was


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

First workout back is always the worst, my legs are still f##ked from Monday! Lol

Good weights there though, mate.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

friday, workout B

warm up: 2 min row, lunges with roatation, dynamic hip stretches

standing OHP bar x 12, 40 x 5, 45kg 3x5

squats 40 x 10, 60 x 5, 70 x 5, 80kg x3x5

chins x 8,7,6

doms doms doms haha. gotta nail my breathing for OHP more than anything, i've started to do these standing up rather than seated. technique i'm sure can be fixed as well but breathing was horrible i struggled hard with 45. still don't feel in the 'zone' quite yet, but i'll get there :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> friday, workout B
> 
> warm up: 2 min row, lunges with roatation, dynamic hip stretches
> 
> ...


Nice little session there mate, for me OHP was the more rewarding but also the most awkward to maintain form.

Nasty habit of ploughing through the reps without reassessing things like feet placement and lower back tension.

Keeping strong on the other endeavour ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy new year mate, good luck with the stopping smoking.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

god damnit, everything had been going great until i woke up yesterday feeling kind of sick. by the time i got out of work my head was pounding hard and i got worse..think i've got the flu or something similar

top of my mouth hurts most from sneezing so much? weird. i've never had anything like the flu before long overdue ha


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> god damnit, everything had been going great until i woke up yesterday feeling kind of sick. by the time i got out of work my head was pounding hard and i got worse..think i've got the flu or something similar
> 
> top of my mouth hurts most from sneezing so much? weird. i've never had anything like the flu before long overdue ha


Another man down... Hope you shrug it sharp ish mate.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Cheers Jimbo. Been sweating it out the last two nights, one more decent sleep should sort me out. Hoping I'm well for Wednesday. How are you getting on mate?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> Cheers Jimbo. Been sweating it out the last two nights, one more decent sleep should sort me out. Hoping I'm well for Wednesday. How are you getting on mate?


Fingers crossed for ya fella, seems they are dropping like flies at the

Minute.

All good my end mate... Back on the form hunt so it's all very light but sometimes less is more


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

thoughts/state today woke up, brushed my teeth, gagged like ****. i think my throat area is swollen and it makes it easier to feel like i'm going to throw up

it was a mission to get them eggs down couldnt even finish the yokes. frustrating like you wouldn't believe. come on good health why must you escape thee

deads and bench today tho


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> thoughts/state today woke up, brushed my teeth, gagged like ****. i think my throat area is swollen and it makes it easier to feel like i'm going to throw up
> 
> it was a mission to get them eggs down couldnt even finish the yokes. frustrating like you wouldn't believe. come on good health why must you escape thee
> 
> deads and bench today tho


Least you haven't rolled over mate.

Get going fella :thumb:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> thoughts/state today woke up, brushed my teeth, gagged like ****. i think my throat area is swollen and it makes it easier to feel like i'm going to throw up
> 
> it was a mission to get them eggs down couldnt even finish the yokes. frustrating like you wouldn't believe. come on good health why must you escape thee
> 
> deads and bench today tho


If you have a look in Boots by the women's sanitary products you'll find a supplement called Manthefvckup, try some of that! Lol

Good luck with you workout today, maybe give yourself a little more rest time between sets if you need it.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> If you have a look in Boots by the women's sanitary products you'll find a supplement called Manthefvckup, try some of that! Lol
> 
> Good luck with you workout today, maybe give yourself a little more rest time between sets if you need it.


 :lol: :lol: 

cheers bud. can't wait to get down!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

wednesday, workout A* (edit lol i have a habit of doing this!)

warm up: cuff exercises before pressing. 2 min row, lunges. started cycling down to gym it's about a mile/1.5 at most

squats bar x 12, 40 x 6, 60 x 5, 70 x 3

squats 85 x 5 5 5 (3x5)

bench bar x 12, 40 x 6, 60 x 5, 65 x 3

bench 70 x 5 5 5 (3x5)

deadlifts 70 x 8, 90 x 5, 110 x 5

EZ curls bar x 10, +25kg x 8

nothing exciting yet, the session was tougher than i expected but i reakon i have more in me, just need to eat right for a few days. so so incredibly unfit. blocked nose and stuff didn't help either haha i was out of breathe a lot and gettin light headed due to not breathing right! CV fitness will be back up to scratch in no time

bring on friday.....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Still shifting some decent weight there mate. Well done for getting stuck in when you're not well.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> wednesday, workout B
> 
> warm up: cuff exercises before pressing. 2 min row, lunges. started cycling down to gym it's about a mile/1.5 at most
> 
> ...


Good lifts there, mate. Probably felt a bit heavy because you're just getting back in to the swing of it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Top man :bounce:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

cheers for the support bais

had some delicious spicey chilli and a handful of rice as pw meal, my dad can cook some beastly chilli. will have more eggs later will be a total of 12 eggs today lol. muscle food!

now to murder some fools on battlefield 3 for the rest of the night. peas


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't beat an egg mate, unless you want it scrambled.....boom boom 

Decent workout too, training when ill Is the thing to do on ukm these days


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

may start logging some food so you guys have an idea what i'm eating

must say thank you @Monkey skeleton that product you recommended really works! haha. had the same sickness feeling today bu not really bothered with it anymore tbh

morning supps: multi vit, 1000mg vit c, 2x odorless garlic gels, 6x omega 369 gels. have come off gluco sulph to see if i'm still experiencing joint problems in wrists

-taken with a pint of water

breakfast: 5(smaller asda 1s) fried eggs in evoo, 1 scoop in 200ml milk about 55g protein 10g carbs and 50g fat

-taken with a pint of water

work soon until 5 where i will probably consume up to 2L water in that time. love water..i don't drink anything else really

i have some chicken defrosting at the min for when i get out of work. will fast fry 3min to crisp it at the ends and prep in evvo, honey and seseme seeds, then oven for 30 min. a recipe the boy i train wi suggestd to me as im struggling hard with chicken at the min. sounds delicious tho eh?  (salad&greens, maybe a carb souce if i feel like it)

-250g burgers salad veg etc

-more eggs and more omega 369s


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

i feel ****ing amazing now i'm off the smoke (after relapsing..) from sunday

clarity....it's such a beautiful thing. enjoy your day folks, be productive!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i feel ****ing amazing now i'm off the smoke (after relapsing..) from sunday
> 
> clarity....it's such a beautiful thing. enjoy your day folks, be productive!


Kudos for the lifestyle change mate, I can't imagine it being an easy feat by any means.

I agree with clarity... Its reality that I have a problem with


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> cheers for the support bais
> 
> had some delicious spicey chilli and a handful of rice as pw meal, my dad can cook some beastly chilli. will have more eggs later will be a total of 12 eggs today lol. muscle food!
> 
> now to murder some fools on battlefield 3 for the rest of the night. peas


your erse must have been stinking after that lot! lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> your erse must have been stinking after that lot! lol


you'd think so mate but i dont ever get that from spicey foods for some reason, caffiene seems to be the only culprit thewe. my dad & bro are another story. give them a couple hours and its a race to the bogs after a curry lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Chilli....now your talking


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

so looks like i got the recipee all wrong haha i phoned my mate whilst cooking at, wrong order and missing a spice

i put tumerik and cyenne in with the honey and sesame seeds. tastes unreal...20 min prep & cook


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> so looks like i got the recipee all wrong haha i phoned my mate whilst cooking at, wrong order and missing a spice
> 
> i put tumerik and cyenne in with the honey and sesame seeds. tastes unreal...20 min prep & cook


As long as it tastes good, the rest doesn't matter! I am SOOO hungry right now!

Glad that product worked for you, it can make some people irrational and even violent, like my wife today when she was complaining about her period! Lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> As long as it tastes good, the rest doesn't matter! I am SOOO hungry right now!
> 
> Glad that product worked for you, it can make some people irrational and even violent, like my wife today when she was complaining about her period! Lol


tasted unreal man. had some sweet potatoes, broccoli and carrots as well. struggling to finish as it was 2x 230g(ish) fillets! definitely going to be using honey again for chicken


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds nice, to clarify, can you write it out again what you have to do?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

^^x2


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> ^^x2





faultline said:


> Sounds nice, to clarify, can you write it out again what you have to do?


yeah man sure. he said before anything to beat the chicken down so it's nice a flat, and will cook much faster. then to drizzle a little bit of evoo over both sides so that the spices will stick to it (it was some sweet, chineese spice he had recommended, but the name escapes me, i will get back to you with it) i used some cyenne pepper and tumerik as they are great tasting and have good health benefits. but go ahead and use cajun, black pepper whatever your fancy. then fry on each side for 3 mins he said, so its almost burnt at the outside but nice and crispy. after that cover in honey and roll it in sesame seeds - voila. you've got a great tasting meal (with your veggies of course!)

you really see the difference honey makes for tasting. granted it's a few extra carbs, but yesterday i consumed <80g carbs so it was well within my macros 

-------------------------------------

update, text he just sent me for proper inctructions:

Lay fillets down on grease proof paper

add 1 table spoon of evvoo on fillet

coat in chineese 5 spice

cover in grease proof paper

bash the chicken until about 1.5cm thick

put 2 tablespoons evoo on pan

heat until screaming hot

add chicken, cook for about 3-4 min each side until charred

place chicken on plate and coat table spoon of honey and roll in seeds and finely chopped fresh chili

"all gain, no pain lmao!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

also, class at 11am today. then training at 4. standing mp's :thumbup1: some squatssss and chins! may do some rows too, will see. never done BB rows before


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> also, class at 11am today. then training at 4. standing mp's :thumbup1: some squatssss and chins! may do some rows too, will see. never done BB rows before


 :thumb: you going bb or pendlay styleeee.

Your gonna love them


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

friday, workout B

warm up: 4 min jog, lunges with rotation, dynamic hip stretches, 2 min row and cuff exercises before squattin - nice and warmed up for today 

squats bar x 10, 40 x 6, 60 x 5, 70 x 5

squats 80 x 5 5 5 (3x5)

MP bar x 10, 30 x 5

MP 40 x 5 5 5 (3x5)

chins x 9, 7

barbell rows bar x 12, 40 x 10 10 8

felt weaker today but feeling really good all over. could be introduction of lower carbs. need to drop the squatting heavy 3x week to 2x heavy and 1x light as it is just clearly too much, found 80kg really hard today esp on my core. think thats what affected MP's as well as i had to push press the last rep, of the last set (and i pressed 5 kilo more last time lol)

chins felt good. got some huuuuuge guy in there to show me his form for BB rows, it's a start as i have never done them before. my core was ****ed by the time i hit the rows haha! can't wait to introduce them 

happy happy happy. double chicken burger, bacon, salad, mayo 45 min after workout. DELICIOUS

enjoy your weekend lads!!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I know exactly how you are feeling with heavy squats 3x a week. I dropped them completely from 1 workout and just did 5x deads instead of 1x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice numbers mate.. All round weights and volumes.

Well in with the rows, one of my faves, I love the idea of the explosive power.

Bb's really opened up the back and chest for me.

I'm jelly of the rest of you guys bashing the squats at the moment truth be known.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I know exactly how you are feeling with heavy squats 3x a week. I dropped them completely from 1 workout and just did 5x deads instead of 1x


bad idea pal. Deadlifts are very taxing all over. Back, arms, legs, core, cns. Theres a reason its only x1work set man..you'll stall much earlier if u keep 5x5 up i can promise you That

LESS IS MORE!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> friday, workout B
> 
> warm up: 4 min jog, lunges with rotation, dynamic hip stretches, 2 min row and cuff exercises before squattin - nice and warmed up for today
> 
> ...


Good workout, bud.

Bent over rows are one of my face exercises, especially close grip. The weight on yours should fly up with it being a new exercise.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> bad idea pal. Deadlifts are very taxing all over. Back, arms, legs, core, cns. Theres a reason its only x1work set man..you'll stall much earlier if u keep 5x5 up i can promise you That
> 
> LESS IS MORE!


My new routine is a 5x5 working set on the deads (warms are 1x10 1x5 1x3)

Lol this could make for some interesting reading in the near future


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

DigIt said:


> bad idea pal. Deadlifts are very taxing all over. Back, arms, legs, core, cns. Theres a reason its only x1work set man..you'll stall much earlier if u keep 5x5 up i can promise you That
> 
> LESS IS MORE!


When i started doing deads twice per week both 3x5 and 2x5 my deadlift power went through the roof lol. I don't triain any of the sets to failure any more though. When i previously did one working set i took it to failure.

Think its about 20kg i added to my max deadlift between september and december using this approach. Didnt do it twice per week every week in this period but i always did at least one 3x5


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> When i started doing deads twice per week both 3x5 and 2x5 my deadlift power went through the roof lol. I don't triain any of the sets to failure any more though. When i previously did one working set i took it to failure.
> 
> Think its about 20kg i added to my max deadlift between september and december using this approach. Didnt do it twice per week every week in this period but i always did at least one 3x5


granted you have that ability to recover faster man, or was this before you started pinning?

i have done 5x5 in the past for deads and i last up to 4 or 5 weeks before stalling (frustratingly). the strength gets kind of saap'ed out of you without noticing. then it's time to rest the cns


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> My new routine is a 5x5 working set on the deads (warms are 1x10 1x5 1x3)
> 
> Lol this could make for some interesting reading in the near future


good luck with that man. i have found it to be really hard to continue multiple working sets for deadlifts, which are always done heavy. pyramiding up seems to be the only way i could do multiple deads no way i ocould do 5 heavy sets lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

so yesterday turned into basically a cheat DAY lol. had me eggs and scoop in milk for brekky then class, gym and double chicken burger pwo

then i had a double beef burger, 2 sausages and a small chip - i dont even like chips but they came free with the sausages and my mates didnt want em, hate wasting food

had about 5 or 6 pints and played a few hours of pool with a good, old friend. honestly massive change in me from about a year ago...i was mad for partys all weekend, gear etc. it's nice to know i am able to have a 'quiet one' and still keep it tame. brilliant night (i smoked 2 rollies, not overly bothered tbh but would've preferred if i didn't)

now work 10-5pm...yawn...cardio tomara!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

DigIt said:


> granted you have that ability to recover faster man, or was this before you started pinning?
> 
> i have done 5x5 in the past for deads and i last up to 4 or 5 weeks before stalling (frustratingly). the strength gets kind of saap'ed out of you without noticing. then it's time to rest the cns


Yeah mate. Before i pinned (i wouldnt make unfair comparisons lol)

I can only speak for myself personally but f you go about 80% of your 1rm and dont push all the sets to failure its highly intense without beasting cns. When training one set to failure my cns took an absolute bashing and i was off sick all the time. Thats just my experience though.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I think re the deads..if your not going [email protected] out and are looking for progressive strength the working sets should be ok for now I haven't looked into the intermediate routine yet but I'm assuming they would decrease in working reps ( :scared: )


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just popped in to say hello. I will sub to keep an eye on your progress


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

hmmm, see with starting strength, as the deadlifts are few and far between (and only one work set) i have always went at least 90-95% effort

will see how it pans out as i'm still just getting back into it after a break, playing catchup. deads tomorrow


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Interesting reading the thoughts on deads, I have been feeling ok with the 5 working sets (so far) will see how I go over the next few weeks.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> hmmm, see with starting strength, as the deadlifts are few and far between (and only one work set) i have always went at least 90-95% effort
> 
> will see how it pans out as i'm still just getting back into it after a break, playing catchup. deads tomorrow


Small rep set ideal for heaving something heavy


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv never taken deads to failure, my lungs normally give out way before my strength. 5 sets of 5 can be brutal but extremely good for strength and conditioning.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Iv never taken deads to failure, my lungs normally give out way before my strength. 5 sets of 5 can be brutal but extremely good for strength and conditioning.


do you smoke?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

monday, workout A

warm up: 3 min row circa 700m, lunges with rotation, dynamic hip stretches before and after squatting and cuff exs before pressing

squats bar x 10, 40 x 6, 60 x 5, 70 x 3

squats 80 x 5 5 5 (3x5)

bench bar x 10, 40 x 10, 60 x 5

bench 72.5 x 5 5 5 (3x5)

deadlifts 70 x 10, 90 x 6, 110 x 6

so few things today. i forgot my liquid chalk so i didn't want to attempt a higher deadlift weight. i am also changing it from x5 reps to x6 so that i work both alternating grips equally with 3 reps each. the 10 rep warm up (usually 60/70) is done with a double overhand grip where as heavy is always alternate. my squats just aren't improving like anything else and i am sure i'ts plain and simple too much leg work. so i was thinking having a heavy day, then a light day with higher reps and day sub-maximal heavy day (so say 80% of a heavy days work weight) and only 1 set rather than 3

overall...i'm feeling pretty good and thoroughly enjoyed todays session regardless of everything 

it's all a learning experience!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's it mate, it's learning what works for you. Learn adapt and overcome.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree with @bigtommay deadlifts to failure are draining. If you do them week in week out your training will sufferafter a while (ime). I am progressing well with sets of 5 - much better than I did when doing singles, doubles and triples to failure.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Peak and dip lifting systems get some great feed back mate.

Nice, solid and strong looking weights today. Especially on the grip switch ( only ever used the alternated grip once on a 1rm)

Nice to see the dynamics putting in an appearance too, I'm a recent convert of the static stuff.

Just a side you ever thought in some specific grip training (only due to the liquid chalk comment!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What is this dynamics you talk of?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> What is this dynamics you talk of?


Selected movements maintaining form, incorporating a stretch... If that makes sense..

Like Knee hugs instead of just stretching the muscles in one movement do them whilst walking, opening up the range of muscle movements


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:
 

> monday, workout A
> 
> warm up: 3 min row circa 700m, lunges with rotation, dynamic hip stretches before and after squatting and cuff exs before pressing
> 
> ...


Good work, as always!

I'm going for 3x5 @70 on the bench tomorrow, we'll have to push eachother with that one, see if either of us can pull away from the other! 

I think you're probably right on your squats, 3 times a week, near your limit is a lot of strain to put on your legs and your cns. In my seriously lacking opinion, anyway! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> do you smoke?


The lungs was a slight exaggeration but when I was doing 3 sets of 12 I would be panting like a dog in the sun.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Squats 3 times a week at max effort is going to wipe you out, I think it's wise to have a light day. This will give your body a little breathing room and allow a little more recovery.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Peak and dip lifting systems get some great feed back mate.
> 
> Nice, solid and strong looking weights today. Especially on the grip switch ( only ever used the alternated grip once on a 1rm)
> 
> ...


what ya mean peak & dip mate? not sure what you're on about lol. yes for ages i have contemplated direct grip strength training, it's just something that forever slips my mind. i do have plans to do it though as i think a strong grip is not only good for everything in the gym, but every day life really...plus when you shake hands with somebody, you wanna CRUSH it haha! 



faultline said:


> What is this dynamics you talk of?


dynamic stretching as opposed to static stretching mate. it's taking the joint/muscle/limb through it's range of movement whilst stretching it. so deep flyes for example would be a dynamic stretch for the chest. leg swings, lunges etc are dynamic hip stretches. they're important  hit up youtube or the likes for dynamic body part stretches!



Monkey skeleton said:


> Good work, as always!
> 
> I'm going for 3x5 @70 on the bench tomorrow, we'll have to push eachother with that one, see if either of us can pull away from the other!
> 
> I think you're probably right on your squats, 3 times a week, near your limit is a lot of strain to put on your legs and your cns. In my seriously lacking opinion, anyway! Lol


rest day tomorrow mate, you mean wednesday? i have these new things called, standing OHPs lol. only done em twice so far so hoping to progress well on them (btw it will be 75kg bench on friday!)



aad123 said:


> Squats 3 times a week at max effort is going to wipe you out, I think it's wise to have a light day. This will give your body a little breathing room and allow a little more recovery.


yeah mate, i'm pretty sure i have been just maintaining that 80kg squat strength by overkill...i could see how for a 110lb guy 3x heavy per week might be good but i have to tone it down. wednesday i'm doing 2 sets of 60 work weight and friday will attempt 85kg


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

NovemberDelta said:


> I agree with @bigtommay deadlifts to failure are draining. If you do them week in week out your training will sufferafter a while (ime). I am progressing well with sets of 5 - much better than I did when doing singles, doubles and triples to failure.


no doubt i can understand how it would take it out of you. but as i say, i am only doing one work set of (now) x6 reps with plenty of rest before the next deadlift session. it allows me to go 90-100% effort  was very surprised i got 110 up without the chalk today. could have got 125 definitely with it...


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

been busy enough today. dunno if any of you have seen on news or anything but old belfast is at it again with these ****ing protests and riots. when will the unionist bigotry end!

diet today...(i ALWAYS have 2 scoops + dextrose/honey/sugar in my immediate PWO shake)

-breakfast 5 eggs + a scoop in 300ml with the usual supps

-lunch chicken & pinto bean burrito on lunch from college

-PWO meal (about 90 min pwo) made a spicey chicken stiry fry with peppers, onions, carrots and mild old el paso spice

-about to go have some chilli and maybe more of that stir fry 

carbs kept nice and low as desired, about 60-70g carbs. could be more fat but i'm opting for chili instead of eggs! already noticing vascular differences so i'm sure i have dropped body fat and weight. all part of the plan (birthday coming up, 29th feb-celebrated on 28th or 1st...my choice lol)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Your a diet minded fella, what's your take on IF?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good lifting mate. On deads I needed straps to get 102.5kg up so you're grip must be pretty decent. Also my squats look similar to yours but if you remember my knee problems I took 9 days rest from squats completely and managed to lift 90kg for sets first session back. That's why I have now dropped squats on deadlift day and do sets of deads instead of 1x5. Heavy squats 3 sessions a week were killing me.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Your a diet minded fella, what's your take on IF?


have never tried it, read over it a few times and my opinion that IF is best suited when trying to lean out proper, so sub 12% BF

carb cycling seems to work best for most people

everybody is different tho so i NEVER try to disprove or tell people not to try a certain diet, as you will only find out how it works for YOU by actually trying it out

hope that helps


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

cardio today, going down to spot my mate and do a bit of cardio work there

diet has been:

breakfast 2 scoops with 50g peanutbutter in 400ml milk

lunch 2x spicey chicken stiry fry wraps

just had 5 eggs

will have 400g home made burgers and beans later

about 80g carbs will be consumed today...going great so far. water retention decreasing


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you trying to lose some fat, or just make sure you don't put any on?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Are you trying to lose some fat, or just make sure you don't put any on?


drop a couple kg's just mate. no pre defined weight/bf level really, just i know a certain level of leaness i'm comfortable with (top 4 abs are kind of outlined) i'll be happy with that :thumbup1:

it's really not that hard lol i hear people moan constantly and have to bite my tongue often. i store fat pretty easy too


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So for you the low carbs approach with calorie deficit works best?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My upper abs are visible and I'm on over 200g of carbs a day so I personally think its more about calories consumed than the type of calories. I tried low carb and it worked great for a short period but my energy levels dropped and so did my strength. I seem to work better on moderate carbs but everyone is different I guess.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> So for you the low carbs approach with calorie deficit works best?


yep mate. when i'm (what you would call bulking) basically not watching very strictly over my carb consumption, i get the added fat & water retention that comes with getting stronger and bigger. so for the first 3 or 4 weeks all i have to do is watch my carb intake and be a bit more strict, but not hyper strict and the water retention falls first (making me look leaner) then comes the fat loss. after the 3 or 4 weeks i then have to carb cycle which would be 4 days of <30g and 3 training days which are ~100g 

weighed myself in gym today and i'm 166lb's(-8lb's from about 2 weeks ago when i started training again). i knew i wasn't going crazy haha definitely noticed vascularity increasing! 



aad123 said:


> My upper abs are visible and I'm on over 200g of carbs a day so I personally think its more about calories consumed than the type of calories. I tried low carb and it worked great for a short period but my energy levels dropped and so did my strength. I seem to work better on moderate carbs but everyone is different I guess.


it's purely down to genetics mate. how your digestive system processes these different types of nutrients. 200g carbs every day i would blow up like a balloon

i could be on 1500 cals daily with the same amount of 200g carbs and would still blow up like i have done in the past. as u say, everybodys different!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

i have been called out countless times on nutrition....apparently i'm not very good at explaining it lol....so please do not hesitate to ask if you don't know what i'm on about!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> have never tried it, read over it a few times and my opinion that IF is best suited when trying to lean out proper, so sub 12% BF
> 
> *carb cycling seems to work best for most people*
> 
> ...


Once my bulk finally starts and if required I will be trying carb cycling later this year. I will be seaking your advice at that time.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Once my bulk finally starts and if required I will be trying carb cycling later this year. I will be seaking your advice at that time.


no problems mate fire away

just had big breakfast of 5 eggs and 2 scoops in 400ml & banana...might grab a snickers or something too, going orienteering for college today


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning mucker...

You and those eggs!!

Enjoy your orienteering....I'm assuming your not estate hopping?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Morning mucker...
> 
> You and those eggs!!
> 
> Enjoy your orienteering....I'm assuming your not estate hopping?


you assume wisely

i dont even like eggs either mate lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

wednesday, workout B

warm up: 2 min jog, 2 min row, lunges with rotation and cuff exercises before pressing

ohp bar x 10, 30 x 10, 37.5 x 6

45 x 5 5 5

50 x 1

BOR bar x 10, 30 x 10, 40 x 6

50 x 5 5 5

60 x 5

edit forgot add, ez curls bar x 10, +25kg x 9

few reps of hammer grip chins in beteen the bent over rows. ohps felt easy so i tested to see how 50 felt. but will continue with adding 2.5 kg no rush. legs fel needing a bit of work so i done 10 mins run after (dropped squats to 2x week). enjoying the rows, just adjusting the technique styles, grip etc and will add 5kg next week. good grip trainer!

today was a good day


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

That ohp is looking strong, fella! You really seem to have improved your presses over the last few months. 

How're you getting on with the BOR?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Your OHP is looking strong. Rows are shaping up nicely too.

Now you may be able to help me with a slight issue Im having. Im not sure if its my shoulder or chest but when I push my left arm fully forward ( as if I were doing a seater row type movement ) I get a dull pain around my collar bone. It doesn't hurt to do rows or any exercise for that matter put its really uncomfortable when Im trying to sleep. Could this be something to do with my rotator cuff ? If so what type of exercises would be best to strengthen this area.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> That ohp is looking strong, fella! You really seem to have improved your presses over the last few months.
> 
> How're you getting on with the BOR?


it will be...looking to get two plates up on it soon enough! that'll be a decent start weight. find presses really enjoyable

bor feels good, i think it will improve my deadlift A LOT. glad i've thrown them in. technique not solid but it's getting there


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Your OHP is looking strong. Rows are shaping up nicely too.
> 
> Now you may be able to help me with a slight issue Im having. Im not sure if its my shoulder or chest but when I push my left arm fully forward ( as if I were doing a seater row type movement ) I get a dull pain around my collar bone. It doesn't hurt to do rows or any exercise for that matter put its really uncomfortable when Im trying to sleep. Could this be something to do with my rotator cuff ? If so what type of exercises would be best to strengthen this area.


i am no expert in the injury section mate post in that section as it sounds DODGY to continue training with an injury like that

simpler oatator cuff exs probably on youtube

i grab some light plates (<5kg) and do full 360 degree arm swings x 15, coupled with two sets x15 of other movements. look them up as they are hard to describe lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As I said it doesn't effect my training in any way as it only pulls when my shoulder is extended fully forward, it's a total pain when in bed as I sleep with my arms under my head. Iv no idea where it came from or what it is. I will post in the injury section tomorrow. I still think the CR exercises are a good idea anyway.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I looked in RC stuff as my shoulder was playing up before Xmas, the RC muscle wraps around your shoulder from half way across the shoulder round to halfway at the back, if that makes sense!?

So collarbone pain sounds like something else to me.

There are some goods vids on YouTube about easy exercises for RC, I do 2 simple ones before both my upper days.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

**** me i put away some cals last night haha

came home stoned and ate nearly a whole packet of jammy dodgers, and a full packet of oreos. of course i had to have some chicken and whey as it would be wasted insulin lol

this bloat will take a couple days to subside


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I could have munched through that not stoned! I am a bit of a biscuit feind tho so don't have them in my house. Same with crisps I'm murder with them as well. They shout at me if I know they are in the cupboard.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife and kids are chockaholics and the cupboards are full of the stuff. Luckily Im not a fan so can easily resist most of the time, my problem is crisps so I only buy cheese and onion as I dont like them. Every night as I have my cottage cheese my wife has a triple choc muffin with added choc treat sauce on top.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You would have been welcome here, kids still have untold crimbo selection boxes....grrrrr

I keep force feeding the mrs whisper bars to get the temptation out of the way...(that actually sounds alot worse than it is!!)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like me, u and aad are all in the same situation with mrs n kids loading the house up with temptations!

If I don't have anything I'm fine I can go for weeks without, as soon as I have something I eat us out of house and home.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah well you guys definitely have the upper hand in being the parents in the situation ha. i'm still at home studying so yeah, wagon wheels, crisps, biccys the lot. i just simply dont eat them so i dont miss them AT ALL.

but when you come home monged out after about 2 weeks of not being stoned and see a cupboard filled with diamonds you're gonna take what you can get haha! as i say it's all a learning experience, it's set me back a bit but i'm not gonna stress over a few extra f'n cals. making gains is priority 1. watching the carb instake is number 2 so as long as i keep my priorities in line i am G2G!

yeah guys..for living at home with mrs. kid etc, just simply dont allow yourself anything processed for two weeks. you'll notice a difference. after a few more weeks you really don't even want to look at that ****e they call food lol...can't miss what you don't want, eh?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> yeah well you guys definitely have the upper hand in being the parents in the situation ha. i'm still at home studying so yeah, wagon wheels, crisps, biccys the lot. i just simply dont eat them so i dont miss them AT ALL.
> 
> but when you come home monged out after about 2 weeks of not being stoned and see a cupboard filled with diamonds you're gonna take what you can get haha! as i say it's all a learning experience, it's set me back a bit but i'm not gonna stress over a few extra f'n cals. making gains is priority 1. watching the carb instake is number 2 so as long as i keep my priorities in line i am G2G!
> 
> yeah guys..for living at home with mrs. kid etc, just simply dont allow yourself anything processed for two weeks. you'll notice a difference. after a few more weeks you really don't even want to look at that ****e they call food lol...can't miss what you don't want, eh?


All in all mate your at a better point in life than I was 8-9years ago.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

i wil ladd tho for keto and diets like ketogenic ones thgis would have set me back a good 5 days-to a week. i have done keto before and made this mistake lol its a kick in the balls tbh really demotivates ya since you have to start from scartch basically


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

this sort of feels like a blog now than a weight lifting journal haha! but it does help that i'm recording my thoughts along the journey

feeling sick in the morning isnt down to eggs thats for sure as i was just wretching eating a banana

i was lifting some breeze blocks around the house for my dad yesterday and hope im not suffering in strength today in gym :lol:

them rows gave me new doms. i like this 

deads, bench and 2x 70kg squats today. going for 90 squat monday...possibly more


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> this sort of feels like a blog now than a weight lifting journal haha! but it does help that i'm recording my thoughts along the journey
> 
> feeling sick in the morning isnt down to eggs thats for sure as i was just wretching eating a banana
> 
> ...


These things do have a tendency to ramble on...

Mental note: keep it more training orientated lol.

Good luck with the session matey, if you don't mind me asking why the 20kg squat increase?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> These things do have a tendency to ramble on...
> 
> Mental note: keep it more training orientated lol.
> 
> Good luck with the session matey, if you don't mind me asking why the 20kg squat increase?


it's easy to get carried away talking, when no ones there to tell you to shut up haha

the idea is one sub-maximal day (i havent worked out exact percentage but 70kg seemed like a good figure with two plates) and one 90-95% max effort day for squats. i believe i have at least 90kg in me but i also believe i need more rest, so it'll have to wait til monday


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> it's easy to get carried away talking, when no ones there to tell you to shut up haha
> 
> the idea is one sub-maximal day (i havent worked out exact percentage but 70kg seemed like a good figure with two plates) and one 90-95% max effort day for squats. i believe i have at least 90kg in me but i also believe i need more rest, so it'll have to wait til monday


Good luck today, hope the sickness passes.

Good thing with a light squat day is it gives you a chance to really work on form once a week, too.

Have a good one!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> it's easy to get carried away talking, when no ones there to tell you to shut up haha
> 
> the idea is one sub-maximal day (i havent worked out exact percentage but 70kg seemed like a good figure with two plates) and one 90-95% max effort day for squats. i believe i have at least 90kg in me but i also believe i need more rest, so it'll have to wait til monday


I'm with ya now, looking forward to see how you get on mate.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

friday, workout A

rower 2 mins, lunges with rotation(using a bag with grips rather than bar now, suggested by our resident monster in gym). cuff exercises and dynamic hip stretches before and after squatting

squats bar x 10, 40 x 10, 60 x 5, 70 x 5 5 (2x5)

bench bar x 10, 40 x 10, 60 x 5, 70 x 2

bench 77.5 x 5 5 5 (3x5) pb

deadlifts 70 x 10, 90 x 6 -chalk on- 130 x 6 pb

EZ curls bar x 10, +25kg x 10

squats form felt BANG on. very happy to continue like this (will see how heavy i can go on monday). bench felt tough. asked a guy to spot me on last set and got the reps. deads were ****ing AWESOME. such a struggle to get them out, weren't pretty but they went up. had to take a 5-10 sec breather to get the last rep


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> friday, workout A
> 
> rower 2 mins, lunges with rotation(using a bag with grips rather than bar now, suggested by our resident monster in gym). cuff exercises and dynamic hip stretches before and after squatting
> 
> ...


Sh#t a brick!!! Some awesome lifts there, mate! They all seem to be flying up, you must be chuffed to bits with that!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> friday, workout A
> 
> rower 2 mins, lunges with rotation(using a bag with grips rather than bar now, suggested by our resident monster in gym). cuff exercises and dynamic hip stretches before and after squatting
> 
> ...


Very nice numbers mate.

Alot of volume on those deads.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Very nice numbers mate.
> 
> Alot of volume on those deads.


i do love to deadlift only wish i could do more lol



Monkey skeleton said:


> Sh#t a brick!!! Some awesome lifts there, mate! They all seem to be flying up, you must be chuffed to bits with that!


far from it mate lol. 2x BW dead for reps will be a decent weight


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm with you on the deads mate...hitting so many muscle groups it's animalistic


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Super session pal. Some new PBs which is great. You should be happy with your lifts.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

well in mate, good lifting


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

never happy boys thats the nature of lifting weights lol

theres ALWAYS room for improvement :thumbup1:

and yeah jim. after a set of deads i feel very much in touch with my 'animal' side. and completely horned out. HAS to be surge of testosterone


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Easy tiger I'm a married man!!!

My advice fvck the snow get yourself out on the prowl... Call it a cardio session.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Easy tiger I'm a married man!!!
> 
> My advice fvck the snow get yourself out on the prowl... Call it a cardio session.


if only mate lol. priorities. i'm sure your misses is feeling the benefits of your newly added core work for sure  my ex certainly did


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> if only mate lol. priorities. i'm sure your misses is feeling the benefits of your newly added core work for sure  my ex certainly did


I would have to catch her first!! Turned into a jodhpur wearing cardio monster this week!!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I would have to catch her first!! Turned into a jodhpur wearing cardio monster this week!!


you will always find the energy to please your woman


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> you will always find the energy to please your woman


Haha.... Don't tell her that!! She will go mental when she finds out.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Haha.... Don't tell her that!! She will go mental when she finds out.


im sorry, are you complaining!?

i've been celibate from september! send her this way if you're too knackered jim :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> im sorry, are you complaining!?
> 
> i've been celibate from september! send her this way if you're too knackered jim :lol:


I wouldn't wish her on anyone lmao!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I get the same feeling after squats. Trouble is I'm too worn out to do anything about it. It's a double edged sword.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I know what you mean about always wanting more, I have mini-targets in my head I set myself and before i even get there I'm increasing them!

But your on the right course mate, keep it up, those 90kg squats will fly up


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

In this game we are never happy but we do need to agknowledge our achievement. If we constantly focus on the negative then we will become dissheartened. I'm not saying we don't need to be critical and strive to be better but there needs to be a balance. Trust me iv spnt a lot of time in a negative mindset and it never leads to anything good. If we do well it improves our mood and spurs us on to greater things.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> In this game we are never happy but we do need to agknowledge our achievement. If we constantly focus on the negative then we will become dissheartened. I'm not saying we don't need to be critical and strive to be better but there needs to be a balance. Trust me iv spnt a lot of time in a negative mindset and it never leads to anything good. If we do well it improves our mood and spurs us on to greater things.


by no means did i have a big grumpy face on me after coming out of them gym after breaking some pb's lol definitely not a negative mindset.

but in the bigger picture, it's still baby weights mate. i am aiming high in my lifting career as i am only starting to make gains(again)...but i do feel good yeah, i feel stronger, things in work are getting lighter when i carry them (thats the biggest satisfier lol) but the nature of this sport is what brought us here in the first place. to make GAINS! vanity or functional, it's still gains :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning muchachos,

I will keep my comparative fortune cookie wisdom to myself this morning seeing as you two have nailed things so well...

Happy weekend


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

diet yesterday in order of meal

-5 eggs & scoop in 200ml

-double chicken burger + 2 sausage and chips PWO meal

-roast beef dinner, bit of potato, brocolli, sprouts, carrots, parsnips the lot..(inc little bit of gravy)

-roast beef with some BBQ sauce

probably went about 120-150(inc the PWO shake) carbs so it was high but every friday i get my usual cheaters cheat meal 

working today from 10. may have a few jars later with my mates as one of them finally gets to see his daughter for the first time (she's 19 months old)! celebrations


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> I know what you mean about always wanting more


Still talking about Jim's Mrs or Diglt's lifting here?!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

sunday...love this day lol so relaxing and quiet. didnt drink last night just had a few diazepam 

warm up: 1200m row level 5

lunges with roation (medicine ball) x 10 each leg - followed by a couple dynamic hip stretches

treadmill 25 min - mix of steady state, walk, then intervals at faster pace

russian twists (medicine ball) x 16 each side

full ROM leg raises x 10

russian twists (medicine ball) x 20 each side

felling productive and really relaxed probably from the jellies i had last night. done a lot of cleaning and stuff about the house, took the dog out etc. todays been good so far 

can't wait for these OHPs and rows tomorrow! @simonthepieman thank you for those golden tips on BORs mate will be looking over it in the gym :thumbup1:

oh yeah diet so far

-5 eggs & scoop in 200ml milk with supps

-400g burgers with 2x bacon slices and greens

-some chicken/veg meal or lean mince/veg meal later

-probably a 2 scoop in 50g peanutbutter and 400ml milk as final meal


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

monday, workout B

warm up 2 min jog, lunges with rotation, 2 min row & cuff exercises before pressing

squats bar x 10, 40 x 10, 60 x 5, 70 x 2, 80 x 2

squats 90 x 5 (1x5) pb

OHP bar x 10, 30 x 10, 40 x 6

OHP 45 x 5 5 5 (3x5)

BOR bar x 10, 40 x 10, 50 x 5

BOR 60 x 5 5 5 (3x5) pb

EZ curls b x 10, +25kg x 11 pb(+1 rep lol)

rows the last set was sort of pendlay style as grip was failing but i got the reps out, definitely have more in me had i used chalk. squats were good. good day so far


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent to see some pb's matey, cracking stuff!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok hands up you got me BOR ?

Overhand?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice work on the pb's matey.

Jim BOR Bent Over Row. I think!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Ok hands up you got me BOR ?
> 
> Overhand?


yupi do my BORs with double overhand grip. reverse & underhand grip is for deadlifts and curls


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

forgot to add i done my training at like 7.30am today instead of usual 4pm. just woke up at about 5am and wasn't tired at all

diet today has been

(no eggs left and no where open at 5am ffs lol)

200g burgers + scoop in 200ml milk with supps

200g burger with bun for lunch

6 eggs just now

some form of meat/veg later probably. failing that a 2 scoop in 50g peanutbutter and 400ml milk

hope i can get up as early as i did today!

got a bleep test for college tomorrow. i'm gonna die. all these guys in my class are more cardio/football orientated and then theres me and one other dude who lifts....i actually can't wait to see how i stack up against them


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> forgot to add i done my training at like 7.30am today instead of usual 4pm. just woke up at about 5am and wasn't tired at all
> 
> diet today has been
> 
> ...


Eurgh!! Bleeps or shuttles as us old timers know them.

Great fun really mate, we used to alternate (HIIT in essence)

Hell to leather to catch one or two then they would slow it down on the return, too quick or too slow your outta there!

So this early bird routine a knock on from giving up the smoking you reckon?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Eurgh!! Bleeps or shuttles as us old timers know them.
> 
> Great fun really mate, we used to alternate (HIIT in essence)
> 
> ...


this was a one off chance dude just out of no where. i had 2 left of that strip of diazepam i had so i popped them straight after my last meal and drifted off to sleep around 11pm - must have been the seretonin release kept me from feeling like a zombie early in the morning so i stayed up and thought, right gym before class, awesome! 

regards to smoking, i havent given it up, i tried but 8/10 of my group of friends are stoners most of them smokers too so it really is hard. i have certainly cut down had a smoke here and there but far less than usual so no doubt it's had an impact on my performance/mood/pretty much everything. i honestly hate it because it's so good and so easy to do. addictive personality and that...


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good workout, buddy. 

Nothing wrong with the odd smoke, either, if only it gave you the munchies for eggs or lean chicken, instead of nachos and chocolate! Lol having said that, I scoffed a whole chocolate orange the other night and hadn't smoked for days! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> monday, workout B
> 
> warm up 2 min jog, lunges with rotation, 2 min row & cuff exercises before pressing
> 
> ...


PBs all the way. Good work mate. All those eggs paying off.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

pretty sure tomorrows session (and maybe fridays) will be missed

i have been prone to wrist injurys in the past and ****ed it up again stopping myself after a 20m sprint for fitness testing today. one of my tutors said it could probably be down to a childhood injury that hasn't healed properly...so i've booked to see a physiotherapist on thursday here. hoping for a miracle that it doesn't give me any problems at all when i wake up tomorrow and i can lift some weights!!!

failing that it will be cardio cardio cardio...

took some extra omegas and back on the gluco sulph


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> pretty sure tomorrows session (and maybe fridays) will be missed
> 
> i have been prone to wrist injurys in the past and ****ed it up again stopping myself after a 20m sprint for fitness testing today. one of my tutors said it could probably be down to a childhood injury that hasn't healed properly...so i've booked to see a physiotherapist on thursday here. hoping for a miracle that it doesn't give me any problems at all when i wake up tomorrow and i can lift some weights!!!
> 
> ...


And they say cardio is good for you 

Hope it gets sorted mucker.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> And they say cardio is good for you
> 
> Hope it gets sorted mucker.


20m sprint is not cardio lol! 3 second burst is POWER


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> 20m sprint is not cardio lol! 3 second burst is POWER


After how many shuttle runs???


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> After how many shuttle runs???


you mean the bleeps? sorry forgot to say we couldnt get access to the equipment for it, apparently whoever had the key to the room was not in the building (snowed in somewhere) so we just done sit ups & press ups x failure in 60 sec, vertical jump and 20m sprint tests. it was the start of a 6 week programme design to see our own progress, we're doing it in pairs

my sprint was awful at 3.8 sec! but i suppose the worse it is now the better it will look at the end of the 6 week lol

got 43 sit ups within 60 sec

got 30 press ups within 40 sec - could not continue. form was bang on every time lol going nice and deep rather than speed :lol: (the focus was speed training mainly)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> you mean the bleeps? sorry forgot to say we couldnt get access to the equipment for it, apparently whoever had the key to the room was not in the building (snowed in somewhere) so we just done sit ups & press ups x failure in 60 sec, vertical jump and 20m sprint tests. it was the start of a 6 week programme design to see our own progress, we're doing it in pairs
> 
> my sprint was awful at 3.8 sec! but i suppose the worse it is now the better it will look at the end of the 6 week lol
> 
> ...


I'll let you off then 

To be honest my competitive side would take over so u done well keeping things nice and tidy


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I find glucosamine sulphate really does help.

I have arthritis in my wrists and hand joints, and repetitive movements or gripping things for any length of time puts me in a world of pain, when I take gluco sul the pain is bearable but takes a couple of weeks to get into your system I find.

I stopped taking it over Xmas and my 1st workouts of the new year were hard, I normally have my wrists wrapped up tight as well to help

Also I think it was you that was saying about creatine being no good for us, but with the water retention I find that protects my joints a bit as well, could possibly be bull**** but I believe it does


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> I find glucosamine sulphate really does help.
> 
> I have arthritis in my wrists and hand joints, and repetitive movements or gripping things for any length of time puts me in a world of pain, when I take gluco sul the pain is bearable but takes a couple of weeks to get into your system I find.
> 
> ...


yeah i wrap up my wrists good and proper always. i've had 3 wrist injurys now ffs. should just constantly wear the wraps lol even doing cardio :laugh:

well yeah thats all you're gonna get from creatine supplement is water retention so if that's your reason for using it fire away..stuff is cheap enough

i should clarify that when testing things like 1RM creatine energy is used...but no need to supplement it unless u test ur 1rm often (or doubles)


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Is your wrist any better, mate?

We used to do some power sprints when I was doing the kick boxing, we'd put a belt/rope round your partners hips and try to stop them running, while your partner just had to power forward dragging you with them. Really good workout, and a good laugh too. I always seemed to end up partnered with someone about 4 stone heavier than me! Lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

@Monkey skeleton sounds like fun lol. i done kickboxing from about 16-17 really enjoyable to get in to but im more dedicated to the weights

wrist isn't as sore today but still definitely injured. no lifting today or friday and possibly the week after, i'll get a better idea after tomorrow when i see my physio...

this early morning training business is ****in awesome btw!

today done 10 min treadmill, no stretches as i was cutting it short for time

then done endurance sprints 2 sets of 5, 20m continued sprints (sprint, jog back to original starting point, then sprint, jog back x 5) REALLY enjoyed doing sprints. my body is definitely made of more fast twitch muscle fibers...

finished off with 2 laps around the sports hall to cool down and loosen up 

will be doing these a lot more often now


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

woke up around the 4am area today...this is mental lol. feel great tbh

after watching that video i have considered a few new things - edit: video link http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=d4230ca8eb19c15255be65f67212ab6f&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fmember-journals-pictures%2F202219-lets-see-if-i-can-get-some-meat-these-bones-14.html&v=1&libid=1358952842813&out=http%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2FWNgxBfWvIzE&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fmember-journals-pictures%2F202219-lets-see-if-i-can-get-some-meat-these-bones-15.html&title=Let#39;s%20see%20if%20I%20can%20get%20some%20meat%20on%20these%20bones%20-%20Page%2014&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2FWNgxBfWvIzE&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13589528668132

he talked about HGH (human growth hormone) levels...not consuming carbs pwo/morning as they suppress GH levels?

@Pscarb @dtlv @hackskii @DB @ausbuilt - if you guys would even give us some brief thoughts on YOUR take on this matter it would be greatly appreciated :thumbup1: honestly would be a great help to hear your take on it...cant stress it enough as i know you guys are quite knowledgeable (at the risk of having a brown nose) lol

do fats stop GH levels? why doesn't protein stop GH levels but carbs do, apparently?

he said that gh levels were said to be high immediately PWO and in the morning when we wake up. now i thought that since cortisol levels are ALSO high during these same periods, that the carb consumtion would be essential in order to suppress the cortisol production

i waill apply this method they spoke of, eating for a while differently to see if any changes are made

now to rethink the protein/carbs & fat/protein meals only...rather than protein/fat/carby meals...

my shakes(not PWO shakes!) are going to be the only meal were i go against this idea of *no fats *with protein/*no carbs *with protein when i consume 25g carbs 60g protein and 45g fat(inc the nutrients in milk, pb and whey) in 400ml fullf milk, 50g crunchy pb, 2 scoops whey isolate/whey protein belend (soy, milk & whey protein combined - slower release - PWO i use only isolated whey)

...i hate to have to be the one who picks apart every detail in everything to anaylyse it and clarify it lol. it's how my brain works. sometimes can be a burden but in the long run it's a good thing


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Only just watched it again mate and I'm more confuddled than the first time.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Only just watched it again mate and I'm more confuddled than the first time.


the main thing i will stress is keep in mind we are in a completely different level, different sport. they are ELITE bodybuilders and tbh there is little we can apply from their own methods of training to our own, but those diet tips and hormone talk (something as a natty i obviously neglect - hormone levels, gh, inslulin, test - does it really matter at an amateur level?) i don't know but am damn sure i want to find out as i want to be the best i can be

i really hope the guys i tagged(mostly mods lol obv good reason they are mods...) can shed some light in THEIR own experience and thoughts on the matter, it will help all the confuzzalisation :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Totally agree about the elitist level mate...it's a question of weening out what would apply to us...I'm gonna mull over it again tonight I think and try and pic out nuggets of info that I feel are fitting to my training/level


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning mate how's the wrist holding up?

Hopefully some of the guys you tagged can give some thoughts on the video, would be good to hear what someone that knows the game well has to say. It was the GH part that got me thinking the most. I have always loaded up with carbs first thing in the morning so wonder if that could be holding me back.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

@AAlan wrist is doing better mate. just been back from 1st physio, got some stretches to do until next visit. he confirmed that the damage is from a childhood injury where i snapped my wrist so that was VERY good to hear as problems like these are common, and so solutions are there. all in all a good visit and really good therapist 

he said i can carry on lifting as long as support is worn and if ANY pain is experienced then just completely stop. so i'm well chuffed. i am not sure if i should aim for a 8-12 rep range concentrating on form since it will be much lighter weight...less risk of doing damage should something go wrong..gotta focus a lot more on maintaining that form

----------------------------------------------------------------------

SO TODAYS SESSION

since i felt i missed out on hitting my expected pb's yesterday...

i went to the leisure center(not gym) for a light session (or so i'd planned)

warm up: 3 min run, lunges with rotation (medicine ball) cuff exercises, arm swings. leg swings(dynamic hip movements)

deadlifts 40 x 10, 60 x 10, 80 x 2, 90 x 2,100 x 2, 110 x 2,

deadlifts (chalked up) 135 x 2 pb

incline flyes 6 x 15 reps (2 sec iso. hold at bottom, nice and deep) - one of the best warm ups for upper body chain of muscles/joints IMO deep flys with pause at bottom

seated DB shoulder press 15 x 6 reps, 20 x 15 reps

EZ curls + 20kg x 6

DB concentration curls 12.5 x 12

so deadlifts - couldn't contain myself. i love them too much. head wasn't in it as i thought "oisin wtf are you doing here with an injury stop stop stop" but i honestly couldn't lol...so worked up in doubles to see if i could hit a pb which was good snce my head wasn't 'in it to win it' the oly bar they have is ****ing annoying too, it rolls slightly. weird

EZ curls - same problem with EZ bar, think it was the plates they have are the issue, they keep rolling, so it's awkard when lifting the weight... hard to describe...but FRUSTRATING lol. so i grabbed some DBs instead

finished off with a 3-5 min jog home from the leisure centre as it's not far from me...gym i train at normally is about 1.5 mile away


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

heres the diet so far (adapting a new approach for a while)

immediately woke up(4am-ish) and had 1 scoop in water/2 bcaas. brewed some green green tea whilst i was waiting to cook 5 eggs

had the 5 eggs about 30-45 mins after consuming the shake, plus the supps - breakfast complete - must have been about 5:50am

TRAINING 9AM-ish - PWO shake was 1 scoop in water/1 bcaa(20g pro) tablet immediately after finishing weights

jogged home about 3-5min v.light then had a 1 scoop whey in water/1 scoop dextrose(20g pro, 30g carbs)/1bcaa tablet - this must have been about 20-30 min after the PWO shake

third meal i bought a whole roasted chicken from tesco. ate the two legs and and some of the breast, v little skin. (about 50g protein, 15g fat)

so far my macros today have been: 145g protein, 45g fat and 30g carbs

fourth and final meal will be 3x200g burgers from asda butchers which will be 60g protein and 50g fat bringing the total to 195g pro, 95g fat and 30g carbs (1800 cals)

today will be used as a bench mark for a 6-8 week period if i can keep this up. i'll have a handful of nuts or two to bring the fat content up if i can get my hands on em!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Morning mate how's the wrist holding up?
> 
> Hopefully some of the guys you tagged can give some thoughts on the video, would be good to hear what someone that knows the game well has to say. It was the GH part that got me thinking the most. I have always loaded up with carbs first thing in the morning so wonder if that could be holding me back.


really do hope @hackskii and @dtlv can shed some light....


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Fvck me. You're up early mate lol.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

DigIt said:


> do fats stop GH levels? why doesn't protein stop GH levels but carbs do, apparently?
> 
> he said that gh levels were said to be high immediately PWO and in the morning when we wake up. now i thought that since cortisol levels are ALSO high during these same periods, that the carb consumtion would be essential in order to suppress the cortisol production
> 
> ...


Basically-

GH & Leptin levels are high post workout-

Both of these hormones burn fat.

Add in carbs and that will make the body produce insulin, insulin stops leptin and GH production.

However, things to consider.

Something very fast absorbing like whey protein or isolate is actually insulinogenic- Meaning it spikes insulin, in quite a big way tbh, so what he says about having whey first then carbs later is 'bro science'.

If it's a monsterous leg session pretty much whatever you eat will release a fairly big chunk of insulin IMO

I personally wait about 15-20mins PWO before having my shake (whey, casien, dextrose and oats) Just to allow the GH and leptin to be released and used abit PWO.

To each their own


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DigIt said:


> woke up around the 4am area today...this is mental lol. feel great tbh
> 
> after watching that video i have considered a few new things - edit: video link http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=d4230ca8eb19c15255be65f67212ab6f&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fmember-journals-pictures%2F202219-lets-see-if-i-can-get-some-meat-these-bones-14.html&v=1&libid=1358952842813&out=http%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2FWNgxBfWvIzE&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fmember-journals-pictures%2F202219-lets-see-if-i-can-get-some-meat-these-bones-15.html&title=Let#39;s%20see%20if%20I%20can%20get%20some%20meat%20on%20these%20bones%20-%20Page%2014&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2FWNgxBfWvIzE&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13589528668132
> 
> ...


My advice personally is not to worry about it  . Acute short term changes in otherwise anabolic hormones pwo (and when at normal physiological levels) do not actually contribute much to protein synthesis, despite the instinct that they should - their role at that time is simply to protect against excessive protein loss until the body is fed, and to keep the anabolic signalling at a cellular level going also until fed... the most anabolic thing you can do pwo is simply feed yourself some protein, this has been demonstrated time and time again in studies, yet this act itself temporarily massively reduces GH and testosterone as soon as you eat/drink your shake.

In respect of GH pulses and the circadian rhythm, the most significant GH pulse happens between 90 and 180 mins after falling asleep. If you have carbs or protein (or even fat but to a lesser degree) very close to bed time then this will delay the GH pulse until insulin levels have lowered, but is not likely to significantly reduce the magnitude of the pulse, so again nothing to worry about.

For cortisol, yes this elevates and reaches its most significant pulse in the 24 hr cycle about 6-8 hours after falling asleep the night before, and will remain elevated until you feed. Testosterone is also most significantly elevated at this time (think 'morning wood' guys  ), and both of these hormones are basically elevated for similar reasons to pwo when they also are elevated - testosterone is trying to preserve muscle mass whilst the body is hungry, and cortisol is trying to supply the body with energy whilst it is hungry by releasing fatty acids from fat cells.

Basically forget about natural levels of hormones after exercise, just feed and you'll be anabolic... and during periods of fasting that aren't excessive in length, don't stress about cortisol... with cortisol and the issues that are associated with it, the problems (visceral fat deposition, lean tissue loss, immune system dysfunction, poor mood etc) tend to come in situations where elevations of C are prolonged excessively through all feeding conditions such is when psychologically stressed, lacking in sleep, after a sustained period of very erratic binge eating, and with nicotine, alcohol and certain reccy drug use etc, but such problems are not associated with normal daily short term spikes in cortisol such as a.m. or pwo.

In respect of the pwo stuff, I have a study here you might find interesting talking about how hormones like GH and test pwo and why you shouldn't worry about them -http://jap.physiology.org/content/108/1/60.full ... skip to the discussion if you don't want to read the whole thing.

That's my ten cents worth, hope it helps mate.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

No i heard the pwo shake has be be downed asap and must only contain isolate and sugars! :lol:

Personally, i take my pwo shake almost an hour after my workout. No diffetence


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

brilliant. thanks for replies @DB and @dtlv - you in particular love how you always keep it simple:lol:

no really though it will be good reading over the weekend here, tomorrow, u;m sure i'll hit you up with some more questions! cheers guys!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Its good to see all the broscience we read being blown to pieces by these guys.

Putting casein and oats in a shake would frowned upon by many on these boards.

I just take complex carbs as i don't like the idea of having to brush my teeth following a cup of sugar every workout :laugh:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DigIt said:


> brilliant. thanks for replies @DB and @dtlv - you in particular love how you always keep it simple:lol:
> 
> no really though it will be good reading over the weekend here, tomorrow, u;m sure i'll hit you up with some more questions! cheers guys!


Cheers dude. In respect of whether the main goal is fat burning or lean muscle growth/preservation you might want to alter the timing of pwo food slightly - as DB says for fat burning as a priority you may want to wait 20-30 mins, but for lean muscle go to it straight away or as soon as you feel comfortable.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

dtlv said:


> My advice personally is not to worry about it  . Acute short term changes in otherwise anabolic hormones pwo (and when at normal physiological levels) do not actually contribute much to protein synthesis, despite the instinct that they should - their role at that time is simply to protect against excessive protein loss until the body is fed, and to keep the anabolic signalling at a cellular level going also until fed... the most anabolic thing you can do pwo is simply feed yourself some protein, this has been demonstrated time and time again in studies, yet this act itself temporarily massively reduces GH and testosterone as soon as you eat/drink your shake.
> 
> thanks for your input as always man :thumbup1\;
> 
> ...


just read through - absolutely brilliant read. think you done a good job explaining...some more reading to later. main thing i was concencred about was not consuming carbs upon wakening, just protein (i take whey immediately a.m now to see if theres any benefits) to regulate your cortisol levels. just to clarify.

. just to clarify. when do you think, for strength/muschle goal (and idealy control fat gain), is ideal to consume carbs/proten after waking up? or are you firm believer in fats and proteinsn(eggs) like myself?

is it just carbs which suppress cortisol/raise isulin, right?

or do proteins do the same?as naturals its much more important as you know


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

DigIt said:


> just read through - absolutely brilliant read. think you done a good job explaining...some more reading to later. main thing i was concencred about was not consuming carbs upon wakening, just protein (i take whey immediately a.m now to see if theres any benefits) to regulate your cortisol levels. just to clarify.
> 
> . just to clarify. when do you think, for strength/muschle goal (and idealy control fat gain), is ideal to consume carbs/proten after waking up? or are you firm believer in fats and proteinsn(eggs) like myself?
> 
> ...


Tough one,

Protein and fats for brekkie will do the trick for sure if you're trying to drop some BF and get your insulin sensitivity up.

If you're an ectomorph then I would hit the carbs with brekkie. Endomorph then no way. If you train early in the day, give it a go and only have carbs on training days

Try not to have protein on it's own, always have it with some fats( even a tiny amount).

Taking whey first thing is fine, but if that stops you having a full solid meal I would bin it off and just have a few BCAA caps if you're really worried about being catabolic in the morning.

@dtlv will go into far more detail


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

DB said:


> Tough one,
> 
> Protein and fats for brekkie will do the trick for sure if you're trying to drop some BF and get your insulin sensitivity up.
> 
> ...


yes he will haha but you've explained that very well definitely some food for thought (no pun intended)

the whey first thing with bcaa is just to get some nutrients in immediately after awakening, i thought carbs were essential in morning tbh. i'm defo more endo than ecto so will keep the method i applied today up. i have immediate shake then eggs with supps 45 mins later 

and im training early yeah, carbs will be in first meal 60-90 mins* after training with some fats (just a little)

cheers for your input again mucker


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, Bcaa's and or whey would be there to get nutrients straight away.

I personally don't bother as it puts me off my food.

Endomorph then stay away from carbs for brekkie and hit them post workout.

Remember, there are no such thing as 'essential carbs'. There are essential fatty acids and a minimum RDA of protein but not of carbs.

So many ways to skin a cat though mate!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nothing to add to what DB says, agree totally... easy posting for me, lol :thumb:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I would quite like to ask, all things being equal across the day ie amounts of p/c/f and food source, how much of a difference does the macronutrient timing of these foods make? Would it be a big difference or is it optimising to the highest degree for a small benefit? I've always understood it to be more towards the latter but would be interested to know your points of view.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

bigtommay said:


> I would quite like to ask, all things being equal across the day ie amounts of p/c/f and food source, how much of a difference does the macronutrient timing of these foods make? Would it be a big difference or is it optimising to the highest degree for a small benefit? I've always understood it to be more towards the latter but would be interested to know your points of view.


In my opinion precise meal timing is about optimization under certain conditions - namely when trying to cut more fat when already very lean (sub 10% b/fat), or trying to gain muscle when right at the edge of genetic potential... at these extremes small things make a big difference, but in most other circumstances not really if anything at all.

I've never cut as lean as DB has for contest shape, but I have gotten down to around 8% by the calipers, and one thing that I really noticed each time is that once you get below around 10% small things seem to suddenly matter a lot, whereas cutting at higher bodyfat levels is much easier without attention to stuff like meal and macro timings etc.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks very much for that mate.

Its pretty much what i once heard from another really experienced guy and since i'm never going to be down sub 10-12 i've never really concerned myself with it. Pretty much advised me that stressing over such minor details will cause more catabolism lol.

:thumbup1:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

dtlv said:


> In my opinion* precise meal timing* is about optimization under certain conditions - n*amely when trying to cut more fat when already very lean (sub 10% b/fat)*, or trying to gain muscle when right at the edge of genetic potential... at these extremes small things make a big difference, but in most other circumstances not really if anything at all.
> 
> I've never cut as lean as DB has for contest shape, but I have gotten down to around 8% by the calipers, and one thing that I really noticed each time is that once you get below around 10% small things seem to suddenly matter a lot, whereas cutting at higher bodyfat levels is much easier without attention to stuff like meal and macro timings etc.


exactly what i'd said to @faultline a couple days ago lol on intermittent fasting


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

got less sleep today damnit. still woke up 3:55am....consumed shake for 4am lol

5 eggs with supps now - green tea too

training an 60-90 min later - think i'll do 3x20m sprints as i done 5x20m sprints on wednesday...and some boring cardio work

might have a baked potato and chicken if we have any about 6-7am PWO. if not i'll have a MRP shake (whey milk, PB)

i weighed 160lb's yesterday morning btw haha, thats nuts. by the time i was OUT of the gym i was 165 lb's exactly

guess i was just absorbing all the water


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

wooaaa I missed a lot yesterday. Well done on the pb in deads mate, watch the wrist tho mate don't want to be going further backwards.

Loads of info posted up in here, I'm going to need to have a re read when I have woken up properly.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent Q&A session lads.

Hats off all round.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Excellent *Q&A session lads.*
> 
> Hats off all round.


oh i'm just getting starated haha if i didn't have piles of my own paperwork to do i would direct my attention 100% to this matter


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

leisure centre was shut at 6am when i walked round haha, it opens at 7.30

warm up: 2 min row, incline flyes, leg swings/lunges/dynamic stretches. 2 laps around the sports hall where i do sprints, side to side skipping etc got the heart rate around 170

20m sprints x 5 - jogging back with a min rest between sets

treadmill 15 min interval training

static stretches for lower body (about 10 mins to get my HR back to about 110)

core work, with medicine ball. russian twists 8 x 20 each side. obliques (hold weight and lower arm down, then pull up. name anyone? 10 x 20 each side

DB squats 20 x 8 & some leg swings to finish off

will see how i get on with pressing heavy on monday. i'll try a set of 70 bench see how it feels

sprinting all out is the dogs bollox. i'm sure this is beneficial to test as it makes me quite aggressive when going flat out love it


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

i've just realised all that work was done without carbs too wow, it's 10:20am and i'm having my first bite of carbs

diet today

breakfast shake 1 scoop in water, 30 min later 5 eggs & supps - 55g pro & 32g fat

PWO (now) 300g chicken, prepped with cyenne & black pepper, rolled in honey & sesame seeds with baked potato - 60g pro & 50g carbs

steak later about 40g pro 25g fat (might have an egg or two with it)

200g burgers about 40g pro 25g fat


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Just had a quick catch up, mate some great info on here. 

Also, hell of a deadlift!!! Congrats!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate your like an over excited puppy today!! Stirling as always though.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Mate your like an over excited puppy today!! *Stirling *as always though.


what is it with you southerners and* your mad slang!?

please explain lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> what is it with you southerners are your mad slang!?
> 
> please explain lol


Haha...if something's Stirling it's great.

However if your a cockney or Londoner its rhyming slang Stirling moss - toss

In this instance I was saying great work.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Haha...if something's Stirling it's great.
> 
> However if your a cockney or Londoner its rhyming slang Stirling moss - toss
> 
> In this instance I was saying great work.


i getcha. i have to reframe from typing as i speak and use proper english...if you've ever heard a belfast accent i don't need to explain lol 

still have to re-design my whole program now that i'm sprinting. need an endurance sprint (no rest between sets) and an intensity sprint day seperate, wonder how this will help my squats!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Harnafarna..... 

So your into this sprint lark in a big way bud?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

When in doubt, whip it out

AAHAHAH


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Harnafarna.....
> 
> So your into this sprint lark in a big way bud?


well i've taken to it like a duck to water mate. it just feels right to be doing them if you get me? a really enjoyable exercise. (has to be down to majority type 2 muscle fibers, i hate low intensity cardio)

my timing was a shocking 3.8 sec on tuesday (the sprint that ****ed up my wrist) was first 20m sprint i'd ever done and only had 1 go at it

can't wait to be timed next go at it when doing fitness testing for class 

irish ussain bolt in the making here lads. you seen it first on UK-M :thumbup1: hahah


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

monday, workout B

3 min jog, lunges with ratation, cuff exs

squats bar x 10, 40 x 10, 60 x 5

squats 70 x 5 5 (2x5)

OHP bar x 10m, 30 x 10

OHP 45 x 5 5 *4 *(3x5)

BOR 40 x 10, 50 x 5

BOR 60 x 5 5 5 (3x5)

EZ curls bar+25kg x 11

wasnt feeling it today at all, not too concerned considering my wrist is still a bit fooked but oh well. a gym session is still a gym session


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well in for getting something done mate, certainly nothing to moan about there.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

You tried Deepheat on your wrist, I'm injuring myself at work all the time and I find it works a treat.

Good workout, mate.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> You tried Deepheat on your wrist, I'm injuring myself at work all the time and I find it works a treat.
> 
> Good workout, mate.


physio advised against heat something to do with bloodflow. told me to ice it for a while as there is some inflammation

i'll be grand by next week so long as i dont balls it up! as for failing the 3rd set of OHPs pretty sure it's the new lack of carbs in morning. first carb meal was at 11:45am and i arrived in gym at 7:20am lol

still keeping it up though i want to lean down a bit and get my metabolism firing for this 6 week programme thing for college!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> physio advised against heat something to do with bloodflow. told me to ice it for a while as there is some inflammation
> 
> i'll be grand by next week so long as i dont balls it up! as for failing the 3rd set of OHPs pretty sure it's the new lack of carbs in morning. first carb meal was at 11:45am and i arrived in gym at 7:20am lol
> 
> still keeping it up though i want to lean down a bit and get my metabolism firing for this 6 week programme thing for college!


I dont think I could do weights without some carbs in me, I'm alright on fasted cardio, but I think I'd fade half way through a workout. Good on you for being disciplined, mate!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

45kg OHP is very good for someone who wasn't feeling it. I'd be happy with those numbers, nice workout.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> 45kg OHP is very good for someone who wasn't feeling it. I'd be happy with those numbers, nice workout.


yeah man, throwing weights around has its health benefits too so tbh i'm not stressing about stalling or whatever lol. getting rid of toxins, get the heart rate up, repetition etc! a workout is always good  (most of the time)



Monkey skeleton said:


> I dont think I could do weights without some carbs in me, I'm alright on fasted cardio, but I think I'd fade half way through a workout. Good on you for being disciplined, mate!


it's your body type probably. carbs are my enemy lol i prefer fat as my energy source (50% total cals) but fat is not a good energy source for weight lifting lol...goal atm is to drop bf a bit


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

todays effort (cardio, intensity sprints)

woke up 5:30 had 1 scoop in water(*wondering if i should do it fasted or not to prevent glucogenisis)* with 1 BCAA and 3 thermogenic green tea extract caps i got free ages ago lol...

warm up(6:10am): 1 lap around park (5 min walk), 1 lap around park (side to side skipping, jog arm swings etc). some lunges, static stretches

5 x 20-30m sprints (90+) sec rest between sets

1 lap around park (walk), 1 lap around park (jogged in 2:06)

didn't bring a measuring tape out to the park near me obviously lol! so i guessed what was about 20m...hope i was right

be looking to beat that last lap around the park 2:06 is the starting point. HR was kept above 120 bpm whole session and peaked at about 180-190

.....got more fitness tests for class later too :lol:

had 5 eggs about 30m after training. will have 400ml milk + 2 scoop protein around 10am

enjoy your day lads


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Watch out usain


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

How's the wrist feeling now mate?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

wednesday, workout A

2 min row, 2 min jog, lunges with rotation, arm/leg swings, rotator cuff exs

bench bar x 10, 40 x 10, 60 x 5, 70 x 2

75 x 5 5 5 (3x5)

deadlifts 70 x 10, 90 x 6, 130 x 5

so didn't want to attempt anything higher with an injury. deads felt insanely more difficult than normal, could be due to intensity sprints yesterday (my hip flexors are fking aching!) or due to the lower carbs

went rock climbing for college at 9am when i was already pretty warmed up and pumped from earlier workout  put the rest of the group to shame lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha good lad.. Kudos for playing it sensible too even though 130 is far from being sniffed at.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> How's the wrist feeling now mate?


good, had physio again today there has been a reduction in the inflammation so some improvement made. got some acupuncture done, ultra sound and some wrist movements. he's given me some exercises to practice to try and strengthen the area just simple movements for now in case it further damages the injury. been flat out busy recently assignments after assignments, plus training & life in general, no 'me' time lol!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good stuff mate, are you getting all this treatment through college?

I have never had any problems with my wrists, by the time I turned 15 both of them were pretty strong :whistling: now need glasses at 30 tho so perhaps there is some truth in the myth!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Good stuff mate, are you getting all this treatment through college?
> 
> I have never had any problems with my wrists, by the time I turned 15 both of them were pretty strong :whistling: now need glasses at 30 tho so perhaps there is some truth in the myth!


hahaha. first time i blew out my wrist proper about a year or 2 ago after a day at airsoft people were saying too much tugging lol. i kept telling them, i'm right handed damnit! 

hows your training going atm man, any progress lately with our natty group? i haven't had time to check anyones journal just log my own

and treatment is private mate £35 then £30 each session after. gonna try and claim it back some how


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Haha good lad.. Kudos for playing it sensible too even though 130 is far from being sniffed at.


when it comes to deadlifts i can't help it lol

ideally should have just kept it at 2 plates (120) but nooooooo...that feeling of deads is amazing


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

My training has been non existant since friday. Had a busy weekend then a training course that was down south on monday and tuesday. Feel like I haven't been home since about last wednesday! I'm trying to come up with a new routine just now but struggling a bit. Too tired to think!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> My training has been non existant since friday. Had a busy weekend then a training course that was down south on monday and tuesday. Feel like I haven't been home since about last wednesday! I'm trying to come up with a new routine just now but struggling a bit. Too tired to think!


i find when thinking about routine/diet approach it's best to do it PWO...cardio mainly tbh

gets your brain and everything else all fired up


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i find when thinking about routine/diet approach it's best to do it PWO...cardio mainly tbh
> 
> gets your brain and everything else all fired up


Haha it's at this point exactly I'm at my most hot headed....not a good thing really cos I know one day im gonna squash myself 

Or go on a mad bounty bar binge.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> when it comes to deadlifts i can't help it lol
> 
> ideally should have just kept it at 2 plates (120) but nooooooo...that feeling of deads is amazing


Everyone NEEDS a guilty pleasure.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Haha it's at this point exactly I'm at my most hot headed....not a good thing really cos I know one day im gonna squash myself
> 
> Or go on a mad bounty bar binge.


man some days when i've had an amazing sesh, hit all PBs just feel amazing all round i would text the now ex-girl with simply "you better be ready" lol

they ****in love it 10x more when you're all pumped. treat your mrs next time you're feelin 'hot headed' after a sesh


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> man some days when i've had an amazing sesh, hit all PBs just feel amazing all round i would text the now ex-girl with simply "you better be ready" lol
> 
> they ****in love it 10x more when you're all pumped. treat your mrs next time you're feelin 'hot headed' after a sesh


Haha... Only downside is the work shift between gym and her copping it!!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

@Tassotti you got those strength forums vids mate? need to be shown OHP technique. i'm too wobbly with it, but when i use 1 foot infront of other stance i find i can lift more. trying to avoid doing this though as most vids advise against it

@ewen and yourself as well mate. any tips/pointers you feel free to fire away...things that worked for you etc, all is helpful mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DigIt said:


> @Tassotti you got those strength forums vids mate? need to be shown OHP technique. i'm too wobbly with it, but when i use 1 foot infront of other stance i find i can lift more. trying to avoid doing this though as most vids advise against it
> 
> @ewen and yourself as well mate. any tips/pointers you feel free to fire away...things that worked for you etc, all is helpful mate


i cant link to the videos on here (im sure tass will lol)

my best advice is to push chest out like a soldier on parade , squaddies are taught this from day one for posture reasons not because it looks good , also keep the bar close to your throat keeping traval path through heels along spine and out the chest in a direct straight line , looking up opens the airways to enable breathing while heavy weight is crushing you also slightly forward of the bar engaging triceps/delts to hold the weight rather than one or the other , once bar passes chin drive it forward engaging lats and upper back pushing head through to normal placing , imagine a spring pulling elbows in towards each other as you ram the bar a loft .


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> i cant link to the videos on here (im sure tass will lol)
> 
> my best advice is to push chest out like a soldier on parade , squaddies are taught this from day one for posture reasons not because it looks good , also keep the bar close to your throat keeping traval path through heels along spine and out the chest in a direct straight line , looking up opens the airways to enable breathing while heavy weight is crushing you also slightly forward of the bar engaging triceps/delts to hold the weight rather than one or the other , once bar passes chin drive it forward engaging lats and upper back pushing head through to normal placing , imagine a spring pulling elbows in towards each other as you ram the bar a loft .


brilliant tips mate. what about feet placement? i find i'm stronger with 1 foot infront of the other. and have better balance/stability, but most advise against it. what say you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DigIt said:


> brilliant tips mate. what about feet placement? i find i'm stronger with 1 foot infront of the other. and have better balance/stability, but most advise against it. what say you


You need an equal footing for power generation otherwise over time you will encourage weakness in one side .

imaging feet together and its a small base easy to push over now move out under the hips your now in your strongest drive placement much like a deadlift stance , engaging the back is very important so practice until it is stronger as you more likely just feel happy how you are but not getting as much as you could from the movement .


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

friday, workout B

warm up: 2 min jog, 2 min row, lunges with rotation, leg/arm swings/cuff excs

OHP bar x 10, 30 x 10, 40 x 5

OHP 45 x 5 5 *4*

squats 40 x 10, 60 x 5, 70 x 5, 90 x 6 pb+1 rep lol

BOR 40 x 10, 50 x 5

BOR 65 x 5 5 5 pb+5kg

EZ curls bar+20 x 2, +27kg x 8 + 1 forced rep

so from ewen and tass' input i'm very happy with my form for OHP now feels much better. will deload to 40 and work up from there next B session

core was tight as **** all session. definitely wasn't at freshest. still unsure about squats now that i'm doing sprints, but one heavy set a week is a bare minimum tied with one sprinting session per week. just need to find a balance/new routine...happy i at least banged out an extra rep at 90 anyway :lol:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

cardio/endurance sprint (me and the doggie  )

warm up 1 lap around park walking, 1 lap side to side skipping, arm swings, lunges, dynamics etc. couple chin ups on a goal post lol get the HR up

1 lap jog timed over 5 min

1 lap walk

3x20-30m endurance sprints 80-90% capacity

1 lap walk

1 lap jogged timed at 4:01

HR kept between 130 and maxed at 182 on the watch. will be using this park to do cardio from now on, nice flat ground one big circle

had a few pints and pool with the boys last night (AFTER i'd hit all my macros of course lol) hope my performance wasn't affected...now, 5 eggs+supps then work in a couple hours. will have had 2 meals in before work awesomeeeeeeee less eating to do later haha


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> friday, workout B
> 
> warm up: 2 min jog, 2 min row, lunges with rotation, leg/arm swings/cuff excs
> 
> ...


Good work on the pb's mate. 

How's your wrist now?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

BOOM! nothing beats seeing pb's on a Saturday


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Good work on the pb's mate.
> 
> How's your wrist now?


not fully healed, not a major implication. it's on the mend

feels tender/painful in the injured area when i do certain movements. have it wrapped up nice n tight whilst in work and training of course


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

diet yesterday

-shake(1 scoop) and few cashew nuts (so that protein was not being used as main energy source i hope) x 2 thermo green tea caps

cardio done, shower, shave, **** and get ready for work

-5 (smaller than usual)eggs + supps (33g protein,30g fat)

-2 scoops in 400ml milk with 70g peanutbutter (i think about 50g of fat, 20g carbs and 70g protein)

went to work

-300g home made spicey chili (60g protein, <10g carbs, 20g fats) prepped with smoked paprika, cyenne pepper and drizzled some of franks red hot original over it. LUSH 

-300g(~) chargrilled chicken with salad and house sauce - take out (60g protein, <10g carbs, 20g fat)

fats could be lower and carbs could be slightly higher (not sure whats in the sauces - all takeouts should come with a macro book haha)

*TOTAL: 243g protein, 160g fat, <40g carbs (2210 cal) - if my estimations are correct that is*

diet plan today:

-1 scoop in water with 50g almonds and usual supps (40g protein, 25g fat)

-5 eggs after i take my dog out for a quick jog/run (33g protein, 30g fat)

-300g chilli (60g protein, 20g fat, <10g carbs) with load of veg

-400g burgers with salad greens (40g pro, 30g fat)

*TOTAL: 173g protein 105g fat <30g carbs (1743 cals)*

thats the plan anyway. if i stray it wont be too far off them macros. am definitely becoming more vascular so must be leaning out somewhat 

bleep test OR shuttle run ( @jimmywst just for you dude ) coming up on wednesday! debating dropping cardio on tuesday to rest before the test


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

so the quick jog/run ended up a good cardio session. hope it prepared me well for this coming bleep test on wednesday!

warm up(upper body): 3 min row. arm swings/cuff exs/light, deep flyes - all done with 1.25kg plate about 10-15 reps and 1 set each

warm up(lower body): 2 laps jog, 2 laps side to side skip, 2 laps running, 2 laps walking

sprints (endurance) 20m x 10 at 80% MHR - timed at 2:27

some dynamic and static stretches. walked a couple laps around the sports hall get the HR back down

sprints (endurance) 20m x 30 at 50-60% MHR - timed 8:43

total of 800m in 11:10 sec. HR was kept between 120-180 bpm. these are just figures for me to compare with over the next few weeks while i'm dieting/conditioning


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Naha just see. That mention.... Cheers mate.

Looks like your taking your conditioning seriously, looks thought out and researched.

Gonna be interesting how it mingles with lift days. Great stuff pal.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Naha just see. That mention.... Cheers mate.
> 
> Looks like your taking your conditioning seriously, looks thought out and researched.
> 
> Gonna be interesting how it mingles with lift days. Great stuff pal.


i agree it will be interesting to see how it mingles in with lifting. strength & conditioning have always been my goal, strength being priority of course 

gonna try and get some long due pics up here...


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Some back shots

August '12 - pre training (i think) not as fat as i thought i was lol



Jan '13 - relaxed


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Some front shots

August '12



Jan '13


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Some side shots

August '12


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

so after a month and 2 days of watching my carb intake and am now carb cycling, i'm not as fat and bloated so decided to upload some long over due progress pics

will be more to come in 2-4-6 weeks to track my progress and hang on to strength!

wish i had of taken the pics before i'd shaved for work :lol: i had booked a week off holidays so i grew a pretty badass beard


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Badass beard you Plonker.

Anyway 1.stop abusing your bench rack.. It's not a clothes horse.

2. Great work So far mate, kudos getting the pics up...clearly see that your physique is adapting to lifting and filling out, noticeably the back IMO.

(I'm assuming the jan12 back pics are supposed to be jan13)

3.if your gonna post pics in your grundies please post a warning prior. I've had this conversation with the other lads, namely faultline....

Good work pal


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Jimbo only wants the warning so he doesnt have to explain away a boner to his missus....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Jimbo only wants the warning so he doesnt have to explain away a boner to his missus....


That's just wrong on so many levels!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im due some update pics in a few weeks, Ill have to get me some nice pants for Jim......

You have made some very good progress so far, all the hard work has clearly paid off. Now get that bed room cleaned up young man :nono:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Badass beard you Plonker.
> 
> Anyway 1.stop abusing your bench rack.. It's not a clothes horse.
> 
> ...


cheers for comments mate. the bench pretty much is gathering dust atm since i'm a member of two gyms now lol



faultline said:


> Jimbo only wants the warning so he doesnt have to explain away a boner to his missus....


i'll stick on my speedos for next time :lol: :lol: :lol:



aad123 said:


> Im due some update pics in a few weeks, Ill have to get me some nice pants for Jim......
> 
> You have made some very good progress so far, all the hard work has clearly paid off. Now get that bed room cleaned up young man :nono:


cheers man i'm no where nearly satisfied but happy that progress is being made

those pics were taken from my sister, in her room. she's such a messy bitch lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

alarm set for 5:45, woke up at 4am to take a massive ****...only to realise theres no point in going back to sleep to wake up shattered in an hour and a half

diet plan:

-1 scoop in whey with small handfull of cashews (20g protein, 8g carbs, 10g fat)

prep food for college and cook eggs

-7 eggs - they were smaller than usual so had to make up for loss lol (47g protein, 37g fat)

-PWO 250g home made spicey chili & 200g baked potato (50g protein, 50g carbs)

-400g burgers/chicken/steak & veg kinda meal (40g protein, 20g fat, <10g carbs)

-7 eggs (47g protein, 37g fat)

if this is correct i need to start drinkking EVOO from the bottle to get the fat content up. total of 2000 cals, 900 of which are fats and 1100 are protein&carbs. it should be the other way around lol

at least i get to eat a little more carbs today yay...so had a splash(of *MILK* LOL) in my coffee this morning and the cashews of course have carbs in them to 

should have clarified that for you @jimmywst lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning mate EVOO in your coffee?!?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Morning mate EVOO in your coffee?!?


alright james, mornin

no just from the bottle mate. the evoo bottle lol or mix with water in a shake if i'm too much of a wuss 

wish i could afford flax seed oil/coconut milk or other oils with omegas in them

dont normally drink coffee just fancied it this morning for the antioxidants and fibre content (VERY rarely consume caffiene, always decaff if coffee)


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> alright james, mornin
> 
> no just from the bottle mate. the evoo bottle lol or mix with water in a shake if i'm too much of a wuss
> 
> ...


Do you not take cod liver oil, I buy a bottle a month, only about £6 from boots. Although Evoo, is balanced in omegas isn't it?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha that makes more sense....


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Do you not take cod liver oil, I buy a bottle a month, only about £6 from boots. Although Evoo, is balanced in omegas isn't it?


not sure about omega 369s in EVOO, doubt it. can't check atm i''m in class

but yeah i eat about 10 omega 369 gel caps daily because i do not eat fish at all, have never. i wish i could!!!

i get mine off myprotein, think it's 360 caps per bottle(max). need to source larger ammounts in the thousands to save over time


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

monday, workout A

warm up: 2 min row, 2 min jog, lunges with rotation. arm swings/cuff exs/leg swings

bench bar x 10, 40 x 10, 60 x 5, 70 x 3

bench 77.5 x *4*, 70 x 8, 70 x 5

deadlifts 70 x 12, 100 x 6, 120 x 4

EZ curls bar +25kg x 9

benching technique completely ****ed it up, it didnt feel right even at 40 i don't know why i continued (**** you ego). my lower back is pretty tight definitely pulled/strained something there...whole session definitely affected by it. going to spend more time focussing on the PL style bench now with lowe weight, get the technique down. not risking this again as i just BARELY racked the bar...injuringup my back in the process

deads at 120 grip was failing on 4th rep, barely squeezed it out. forgot chalk too

i guess today wasn't my day in gym haha but i'm still smiling!!!!  

it's all a learning experience :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We all have bad days in the gym from time to time. I know what you mean about the bench, after my training session with a power lifter my back was shot, I never feel completely safe on the bench with a barbell as the pegs on the bench I use are very short and I always worried I'll miss them or go over the top of the rack as its quite low. I might start doing them is the rack for safety. Far better than 80kg plus landing on my head. Keep smiling because you deadlifts are looking very good.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great mindset fella.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

tues 5th cardio, fasted (3x thermopure, 1x BCAA) done outside in park near me

i'll keep this short & simple for reading as a few mistakes were made today

2 laps walking + side to side skipping then lunges, arm/leg swings

1 lap jog

1 lap run (almost 2x as fast as jogging..)

1 lap walk cool down

HR between 120-*190* on the watch. HUUUUUGE mistake this was meant to be done at 60-70% MHR. was gagging like **** nearly threw up my stomach lol. intensity far too high for fasted cardio. but as i say, it's all a learning experience as this cardio malark is new to me :thumbup1:

....hope i'm not ****ed for this bleep test tomorrow :lol: will get plenty of sleep tonight i'll be sure!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

your a young lad with plenty of recovery, you will be fine on the bleep test.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

A good basic guide to bench here, not too over technical, just covers the most important parts.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh meant to say, when I mentioned evoo's being balanced in omegas, I was thinking of Udos, my bad.

Good work on the cardio, even if it wasn't in your intended bpm.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> your a young lad with plenty of recovery, you will be fine on the bleep test.


hope so. my lower back still don't feel right. grinding my teeth to see how far i can get tho 



Monkey skeleton said:


> A good basic guide to bench here, not too over technical, just covers the most important parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i used to watch lee haywards vids about 4 years ago when i first had an interest in lifting haha! but damn, some good tips again...its always good to hear different opinions/tips from diff people but i think lee has covered bench pressing pretty damn well in this video. thanks bud :thumbup1:

UDOS oil you say? hmmm...wheres google lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

How's your lower back now, mate?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> A good basic guide to bench here, not too over technical, just covers the most important parts.


Man...when i bench press the bar probably covers twice that distance lol.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> How's your lower back now, mate?


in better condition than my wrist anyway lol. bit of tightness in it just, nothing to worry about. muscle strain not spinal pain 

should be good by friday. no lifting to report today as i had a horrible LACK of sleep, i snoozed off perfectly then bam 2 hours later i'm wide awake as **** wondering what my problem is lol. ended up getting really ****ed really fast to pass out at like 3am and up at 6am for fasted cardio lol (25mg diazepam, about a mouthful of vanilla rum and 6 tokes on my brothers lemon-haze joint got me to lalaland pretty smoothly)

then rock climbing at 10am was AWESOME!!! grip strength/forearm and posterior chain of muscles are used in ways that weights just don't do for you. very very enjoyable sport :thumbup1:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Man...when i bench press the bar probably covers twice that distance lol.


at least when you fist a bird you can get proper deep

theres always a sliver lining. lanky ****er


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

****ing accupuncture, i dont care what anyone says, it hurts a LOT after it's been done lol

more so if you move any muscles in the pinned area whilst the needles are in place. my arm feels 10kg heavier. think i am having a break from lifting-eating until monday to catch up on collegbe stuff, cardio and enjoy some time with fam and friends. some time out of lifting will benefit the wrist injury too as i'm now doing daily exercises to strengthen the weakened area


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> ****ing accupuncture, i dont care what anyone says, it hurts a LOT after it's been done lol
> 
> more so if you move any muscles in the pinned area whilst the needles are in place. my arm feels 10kg heavier. think i am having a break from lifting-eating until monday to catch up on collegbe stuff, cardio and enjoy some time with fam and friends. some time out of lifting will benefit the wrist injury too as i'm now doing daily exercises to strengthen the weakened area


Sounds like the best plan of attack matey.

No sense wrecking yourself although we are all guilty of it.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> in better condition than my wrist anyway lol. bit of tightness in it just, nothing to worry about. muscle strain not spinal pain
> 
> should be good by friday. no lifting to report today as i had a horrible LACK of sleep, i snoozed off perfectly then bam 2 hours later i'm wide awake as **** wondering what my problem is lol. ended up getting really ****ed really fast to pass out at like 3am and up at 6am for fasted cardio lol (25mg diazepam, about a mouthful of vanilla rum and 6 tokes on my brothers lemon-haze joint got me to lalaland pretty smoothly)
> 
> then rock climbing at 10am was AWESOME!!! grip strength/forearm and posterior chain of muscles are used in ways that weights just don't do for you. very very enjoyable sport :thumbup1:


I took my little lads climbing on Sunday, it's cracking fun isn't it. Best forearm workout you'll ever get!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I took my little lads climbing on Sunday, it's cracking fun isn't it. Best forearm workout you'll ever get!


oh that sounds amazing with your kids man, a good family thing to do really really fun stuff 

left side of my forearms are killing me today man! we were climbing for a good 60 mins too, real nice workout. a good substitute for me missing the gym lol

do you go often?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

diet plan today:

-2tbsp sesame seed oil (30g fat) and 1 scoop in water - it was delicious guys give it a go. nothing like thick greasy oil in your chocolate protein shake in the morning :lol:

-5 eggs

-spicey home made chili/fried prppers onions broccolli etc

-maybe more chilli/chicken/ oranother 'breakfast shake' with 2 scoops :lol

oh yeh...docs appointment for 8.40 today to get some blood tests done. i want to get my testosterone levels, liver, kidney etc all checked out. how do i go about what/what do i say? i ask you humbly my elder peers

@dtlv heres some food for thought. as i mentioned above i'm getting a bloop sample done and my appt is for 8.40 so lets say blood is taken out by 9pm. i have just consumed 5 eggs at 7:50am - how much of those eggs will have been wasted? none/all/a mix?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm guilty of EVOO (30ml) in the morning shake


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DigIt said:


> @dtlv heres some food for thought. as i mentioned above i'm getting a bloop sample done and my appt is for 8.40 so lets say blood is taken out by 9pm. i have just consumed 5 eggs at 7:50am - how much of those eggs will have been wasted? none/all/a mix?


The answer is I really don't know how much protein would still be being digested, but I wouldn't worry about it... any amount of blood born amino acids you lose to a blood sample would be relatively insignificant.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> oh that sounds amazing with your kids man, a good family thing to do really really fun stuff
> 
> left side of my forearms are killing me today man! we were climbing for a good 60 mins too, real nice workout. a good substitute for me missing the gym lol
> 
> do you go often?


I've just taken the boys 4 times over the last few months, but I used to be really into it in my teens, used to go with my dad.  Only taken them indoors so far due to the weather, but going to get them out this summer. I'm really lucky that I get to do so much with them, nothing beats it. I'm quite into all outdoorsy stuff and bushcraft so in summer we're always out in the woods making dens, teaching them how to make fire, forage for food, and all that sort of stuff. I told the missus if she ever dies I couldn't cope with keeping the house, and all that, so I'm going to take the kids to live wild in the woods! Lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

fridays effort

6 laps jogging around the sports hall, side to sides, dynamics etc

flat DB press 12 x 10, 17 x 5, 20 x 10, 8

seated db s.press 8 x 10, 15 x 8, 20 x 6

dynamic and static stretching

3x20m intensity sprints 80% MHR with 1 min rest between sets. couple cool down laps around sports hall

had class at 11 then some chick asked me to show her around in gym etc, so went round took her through another warm up similar to my own. dynamic lunges with roation, cuff exs, rows etc

done some close grip chins x 10, 8

BORs bar x 10, +10 x 10, +30 x 5, 5, 5. +60 x 6 using smaller straight bar. while she was treadmilling it

couple cool down stretches and thats a wrap...


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

sat 9th cardio with my dog at the park

1 lap walk with side to sides, lunges etc

1 lap jog at 4:55 - 1 lap walk

dynamic stretches

3x 20m sprints 70% MHR 30 sec rest, 1 min rest then last sprint continued jogging after timed 4:42

looking forward to tomorrows TOTAL rest day!!! work at 12 today ffs. got a week off class after the weekend though!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> fridays effort
> 
> 6 laps jogging around the sports hall, side to sides, dynamics etc
> 
> ...


Pretty???


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Pretty???


she's nice yeah, little 19yr old blondie slim about 5'4


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> she's nice yeah, little 19yr old blondie slim about 5'4


You properly weighed her up then! Good man! Lol You gonna make a move?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> You properly weighed her up then! Good man! Lol You gonna make a move?


we'll see how things pan out mate...if i get the chance i'll wreck her that goes without say haha. almost been 6 months celibate here!

oh yeh no training yesterday intentionally. smoking loads of dope helped with gym cravings haha. i'm trying to take it as easy as possible with my wrist but it's ****ing hard when you LOVE throwing around weights. gonna try and maybe only do one working set of something tomorrow if i can't stay completely away from the iron

cardio soon today. endurance or intensity sprints will see how i feel after i warm up


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

6 Months and no action. I feel for you mate, is that long enough for your virginity to grow back?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> 6 Months and no action. I feel for you mate, is that long enough for your virginity to grow back?


they say 6 months is enough, it don't count who you **** after that lol. until you're back on the horse that is


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

so tuesday 12th cardio, intensity sprints

warm up:2 min jog, russian twists 2x10,16. arm swings & incline flyes x 10. hammer chins x 9

(sports hall) 6 laps jogging with side to side skips then lunges & leg swings, groin stretches

5 x 20m sprints (60 sec rest)

static stretches whole lower body (about a 5-10 min rest), russian twists x 10

20 x 20m jog to finish off

havent trained since saturday flexibility was definitely an issue here! it took longer to warm up before i was comfortable sprinting. working through joint clicks etc until i was nice and warmed up, everything running smooth. i should have at least went for a swim or something during my 'rest' days instead of laying in bed pretty much all day lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> we'll see how things pan out mate...if i get the chance i'll wreck her that goes without say haha. almost been 6 months celibate here!
> 
> oh yeh no training yesterday intentionally. smoking loads of dope helped with gym cravings haha. i'm trying to take it as easy as possible with my wrist but it's ****ing hard when you LOVE throwing around weights. gonna try and maybe only do one working set of something tomorrow if i can't stay completely away from the iron
> 
> cardio soon today. endurance or intensity sprints will see how i feel after i warm up


I know what you mean, my shoulder is giving me a fair bit of pain at the mo, but I can't stop when I'm on the up. Going to try and book a deep tissue massage, hopefully should loosen it up a bit.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> they say 6 months is enough, it don't count who you **** after that lol. until you're back on the horse that is


They say after 9 months you're in danger of growing a hymen!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

diet has been going well

every day pretty much the same thing

-eggs

-whey protein+water+seed oil/evoo/peanutbutter

-ex.lean mince recipe's, the chilli mix has some carbs in it

-steak/burgers/chicken+sausage

very little carbs consumed. 3 high days of ~80-100g and 4 low <30g

more pics in a few weeks should see more trimming up. might try drying out as a first, i'll see how i feel


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

at the leisure center instead of gym today again...

warm: 3 min jog, dynamics, cuff exs etc

DB press flat 10 x 10, 17 x 6, 20 x 5

DB press flat 27.5 x 5, incline 25 x 5, seated 20 x 5 (10 x 10 before working weight for each)

rows EZ bar +20 x 10, +40 x 5, +60 x 5 5 5 (3x5)

dips BW x 13

few mins on the treadmill & some stretches to finish off

they don't have a free bench for barbells down there that's why i'm using db's(**** that smith machine). had to have a quiet word with myself NOT to press 30+...so all done modestly tbh real nice pump from db presses compared with barbells. wrist felt a little uncomfortable at one point though...

BORs felt a lot better done with the EZ bar! definitely getting the technique down for these :thumbup1:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

thu cardio. sports hall was taken so i had to use that bastarding treadmill

warm up 2 min row, dynamics

25 mins on treadmill @ 178 MHR on the watch, gradually going up from 120

static stretches for a good 5-10 minutes


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

sat - in. sprints

warm up: 2-3 min jog, side to sides, dynamic stretches whole body (flyes & reverse flyes do this VERY well for upper bod)

5 x 20m sprints (60 sec rest)

15 x 20m jog @ 179 MHR

stretches 5-10 min

treadmill 5 mins

done fasted. had a banana and orange to replace liver glycogen after. was close to 160 lb's on the scale this morning


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I like your overall fitness and conditioning drive mate, sometimes these things tend to take a back seat on forums like these.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I like your overall fitness and conditioning drive mate, sometimes these things tend to take a back seat on forums like these.


cheers. your heart is the most important muscle of all IMO, it's too important to neglect cv training

i feel the difference if i stop it. feels pretty **** tbh


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Wise words mate...


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Wise words mate...


if only i can keep them up once the liquor gets in


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Your on your own there mate... My brain turns to mush with the sauce these days.

Pop out for a quiet few.... End up in a walk in surgery waiting to have a traffic cone removed due to being wedged on my head.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Your on your own there mate... My brain turns to mush with the sauce these days.
> 
> Pop out for a quiet few.... End up in a walk in surgery waiting to have a traffic cone removed due to being wedged on my head.


i don't see the problem. i'm sure there was a perfectly acceptable reason for a traffic cone to be there 

tonights gonna be pretty messy, going to a metal/hard rock gig. plenty of metallica, headbanging and traffic cones if we can find em!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i don't see the problem. i'm sure there was a perfectly acceptable reason for a traffic cone to be there
> 
> tonights gonna be pretty messy, going to a metal/hard rock gig. plenty of metallica, headbanging and traffic cones if we can find em!


Haha do me proud.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

hahahaha anyone got someone like this at their gym? :lol: :lol:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

no - thank god. Less shouting more lifting !!!!! I think he may be playing for the camera though.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> no - thank god. Less shouting more lifting !!!!! I think he may be playing for the camera though.


i do lol. rarely see him but the odd time i do he's sporting some new nike air max's and screams his lungs out doing OHPs on the smith machine

bellend


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Bit like me this morning then....fvcking fronties


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

At my old gym there was a lad who I saw all the time and he would make more noise when spotting than the person lifting. When you heard him shouting you would think the guy lifting was pressing 200kg and look over to se him lifting little more than the bar. I think he over dosed on Ronnie Coleman videos shouting LIGHT WEIGHT at the top of his voice. I asked him to spot me once, after I finished I almost died of embarrassment. Strange thing is he never made a peep when he was lifting.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

30 min swim, around 15-20 lengths. VERY challenging! 

feel pretty light headed lol blood sugar definitely waaay down, cant remember the last time i ate carbs


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

****ing sports hall was taken for a good hour, no sprints 

all done fasted

warm: 5 min jog, dynamics for upper body

BORs up to +50k 3x5

hammer chins x 13 didn't weigh myself but i definitely must be around 160lb now. these were pretty easy..glycogen depleted too

treadmill 10 min

i had no intention of lifting until i realised (after checking 5 or 6 times) the sports hall was not gonna be free for a while. bunch of old people 60+ in there doing some circuits lol :laugh:

sprints tomo yeepa!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

It's about time you lifted some weights cardio boy! Lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> It's about time you lifted some weights cardio boy! Lol


haha i really shouldn't be with this wrist. i do miss being injury free greatly

...just back from a light jog with the dog, beautiful day outside


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fully expecting you to smash it when your recovered


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Smash what Jim? I'm concerned about any comments like this when Diglt is in the equation now after the natty thread! No wonder he has a bloody wrist injury that won't go away. An old repetitive strain injury from his teen years that needs physio, all the clues are starting to lead to one conclusion now aren't they!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Smash what Jim? I'm concerned about any comments like this when Diglt is in the equation now after the natty thread! No wonder he has a bloody wrist injury that won't go away. An old repetitive strain injury from his teen years that needs physio, all the clues are starting to lead to one conclusion now aren't they!


haha fortunately it's my bad hand (left) but it sounds like you're onto something there, columbo lol :thumbup1:

(it's a childhood injury btw, snapped it skating when i was 8)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Smash what Jim? I'm concerned about any comments like this when Diglt is in the equation now after the natty thread! No wonder he has a bloody wrist injury that won't go away. An old repetitive strain injury from his teen years that needs physio, all the clues are starting to lead to one conclusion now aren't they!


Now that's not nice at no point was I insinuating digs a [email protected]


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Now that's not nice at no point was I insinuating digs a [email protected]


You might not have been but I was! lol

jokes Digs :tongue:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Now that's not nice at no point was I insinuating digs a [email protected]


only when looking at you gorgeous x


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've heard that DigIt's "activities" are good for increasing testosterone. I'm sure that's the only reason he does it, he's a true professional and we should admire his commitment to building muscle.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I've heard that DigIt's "activities" are good for increasing testosterone. I'm sure that's the only reason he does it, he's a true professional and we should admire his commitment to building muscle.


spoken like a true man

always thinking about my gains :laugh:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's not like you enjoy it, it's just part of your training routine.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> spoken like a true man
> 
> always thinking about my gains :laugh:


I'm printing this page off and putting it on the fridge!!

Next time OH moans im proving that its bro scientifically proven FACT.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> only when looking at you gorgeous x


OIT!!

At least buy me dinner first, I'm no [email protected]!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Get a room..


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

i think it's safe to say i'm due a massive refeed tomorrow

here's my diet today so far

300g burgers

200g chicken with BBQ

6oz rib eye steak

10oz(280g) sirloin

still absolutely starving!!! had about 4L water today too

i'm definitely getting a burrito for lunch...followed by 10 packets of kitkats


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

very very poor sleep definitely not training today. zombie mode: active

couldn't even enjoy my bloody burrito lol. such a grump when i get **** all sleep

muscles are filling out nicely with the carbs today...feels good to see  had about 90g carbs so far. needa get a load more fruit in that should have been priority


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> very very poor sleep definitely not training today. zombie mode: active
> 
> couldn't even enjoy my bloody burrito lol. such a grump when i get **** all sleep
> 
> muscles are filling out nicely with the carbs today...feels good to see  had about 90g carbs so far. needa get a load more fruit in that should have been priority


Feel your pain brudda, lol.

Rest, recoup the go sprint your little heart out


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Feel your pain brudda, lol.
> 
> Rest, recoup the go sprint your little heart out


i was thinking maybe go for a heavy deads sesh instead since i'll be all stored up. see what i can get out of 125 i'd be happy with 5+ reps


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i was thinking maybe go for a heavy deads sesh instead since i'll be all stored up. see what i can get out of 125 i'd be happy with 5+ reps


Long as the wrist holds mate...


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Long as the wrist holds mate...


it'll be grand mate. i'll wrap it up nice and tight to make sure. pulling movements don't normally give me any jip

it's been a while too. i might do a set of heavy squats before. i miss it all of it lol!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> it'll be grand mate. i'll wrap it up nice and tight to make sure. pulling movements don't normally give me any jip
> 
> it's been a while too. i might do a set of heavy squats before. i miss it all of it lol!


Sounds like your in need of a strong lifts session mate, great stuff


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just get stuck in and get lifting mate, you will feel better after it.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Just get stuck in and get lifting mate, you will feel better after it.


tomora thy will be done


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

thursday, workout A

warm: 10 min treadmill. lunges with rotation & other dynamics (no cuff exs since i'm not pressing with the wrist injured)

squats 95 x 5 *4* +5kg

deads 125 x 5.5 

EZ curls +25kg x 9

my fitness is unreal compared to just a few weeks ago. being lighter helps a LOT. legs felt like jelly after pb on squat i should have kept it at 90 for reps :lol: it has been so long from i squatted, you can clearly see sprints do help, hit a pb on a cut!

deads were suffering cause of the squats! couldn't lock out the 6th rep haha that's a first i got it off the floor and didn't lock out. overall happy tbh no MAJOR loss in strength and i'm about 15 lb lighter than at my strongest/heaviest

oh yeah i noticed my left side is dominant...got a picture to upload, it's ridiculous how much the left side is compared to my right. OPEN to advice about this and how to counter it as i'm sure it's the way i'm lifting the bar (as well as dominant side taking over, i'll get pic up)


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

as i said...ridiculous lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well done on the pb mate, about time you lifted some bloody weights! lol Dunno about the imbalance in your back though, can't help there.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great squats and deads there, bud!

I'm left dominant too, you've not boxed have you? I'm just trying to concentrate on putting as much force in to my right side as my left, or even slightly over compensating. I really noticed it today on the BOR's, all my weight was on my left leg, which was then transferring more weight on to my left arm. Once I realised it was fine though. I guess it's part of that mind, body conection.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Great squats and deads there, bud!
> 
> I'm left dominant too, you've not boxed have you? I'm just trying to concentrate on putting as much force in to my right side as my left, or even slightly over compensating. I really noticed it today on the BOR's, all my weight was on my left leg, which was then transferring more weight on to my left arm. Once I realised it was fine though. I guess it's part of that mind, body conection.


kickboxed mostly. done judo/mma as well but didn't last as long as kickboxing. funny you mention as it started with my left trap being HUGE compared to my non-existant right trap...has to be from jabbing left stance!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> kickboxed mostly. done judo/mma as well but didn't last as long as kickboxing. funny you mention as it started with my left trap being HUGE compared to my non-existant right trap...has to be from jabbing left stance!


Yep, I've done a lot of Thai/kickboxing, and boxing, and I have to watch my posture as I tend to put my left hip forward, as if I'm in orthodox stance. I don't get to train properly at the mo, but I've got a punch bag set up, and I try and do a lot of southpaw to help balance things out.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Yep, I've done a lot of Thai/kickboxing, and boxing, and I have to watch my posture as I tend to put my left hip forward, as if I'm in orthodox stance. I don't get to train properly at the mo, but I've got a punch bag set up, and I try and do a lot of southpaw to help balance things out.


we were taught not to lol. just focus on whatever stance we fought with

i actually remember the first time i noticed the imbalance was on a friday night after sparring

glad you've pointed this out! my left oblique is thicker than the right side too. i'll remember to focus on my stance/posture when lifting, my left leg is probably infront of my right at times without me noticing


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

friday, endurance sprints

warm: 10 laps around the hall, sid eto sides, dynamics (5 min)

5 x 20m sprints jogging back

15 x 20m jog @ 171 MHR

class at 11. DOMS in legs are killing me!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent work mate... Nice seeing PBs rocking up....

You could utilise some isolation exercises to bring the imbalances down a bit.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Excellent work mate... Nice seeing PBs rocking up....
> 
> You could utilise some isolation exercises to bring the imbalances down a bit.


i'm gonna try and focus on my right side with barbell training first, sticking with the program


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

sat, cardio

warm up: 10 laps around sports hall, side to sides, lunges with rotation. arm swings, flyes & reverse flyes

treadmill 10 min @ 165 MHR

static stretches

treadmill 1 min bursts, 30 sec rest x 3 @ 177 MHR

time for work..


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> as i said...ridiculous lol
> 
> View attachment 111718


I think this is a textbook case of [email protected] back caused by hours of being hunched over furiously fist pumping away. The simple solution is to change hands for a month to build the other side. :tongue: lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Pmsl! Quality Diggy is getting it tight for self abusing again!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

haha. one big popeye forearm as well :lol:

this is never gonna leave me is it lads. feels good to be the only one to toss one off in work  my test is clearly a.o.k haha


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm starting to think mine is fing low in comparison.... :lol:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I'm starting to think mine is fing low in comparison.... :lol:


couple sets of sprints will put the spring back in your step lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

tuesday, intensity sprints

2 laps around park, lunges & side to sides

3 x 20-30m sprints (60 sec rest)

1 lap around park

off to class...some fitness tests at 11


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

wednesday, intensity sprints (i dunno why)

6 laps around the hall, few lunges, swings

4 x 20m sprint (60 sec rest)

2 laps jogging

easy  was cutting time short for class at 9!

now time for gym!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol @ "I dunno why"


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Lol @ "I dunno why"


haha i was just feeling good and woke up an hour before my alarm! seemed like a waste to be up at 6 bells when class was at 9

does no harm anyway


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

wednesday workout b (kinda)

warm: 5 min jog, arm swings, flyes & reverse flyes

smith machine bench 30 x 10, 60 x 5, 70 x 5

80 x 5 5 (2x5)

EZ bar OHP bar +20 x 12, +30 x 8 8 (2x8)

BW pullups x 6, superset with rows

----

EZ bar rows (easier on the wrists) bar +30 x 12, +40 x 5

+60 x 5 5 5 (3x5) - last set was done pendlay style off the floor

seated DB s.press 7 x 12, 15 x 12

reverse flyes 7 x 10

wrists getting better had no issues with smith benching or EZ bar OHPs. still had it wrapped up nice and tight as it's not 100% healed

i KNOW i've got more in me


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good session buddy!!

Great to see the wrist is on the mend too


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

thursday, cardio

warm: 5 min jog, lunges with rotation, arm swings, flyes & reverse flyes

treadmill 5 x 1 min bursts @ 8mph, 30 sec rest (171 MHR)

--static stretches

treadmill 10 min jog @ 160 MHR

--2 min walk (110 HR)

treadmill 3 x 1 min bursts @ 7mph, 30 sec rest (165 MHR)

done some more stretches and BW dips x 10 because why not. must be the caffeine


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good to hear the wrist is on the mend, you'll be back up to full meat bashing speed in no time! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How's the isolation thoughts going??


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> How's the isolation thoughts going??


what do you mean mate?

(apologies if something is slipping my mind, i was out for my 21st getting absolutely charlie sheen'd) ... man my head hurts today lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

21, you old git..I cant even remember being 21 it was so long ago. I trust you had a good night.

Good news on the wrist and Im sure you will soon be back on top form but now you will be a good deal fitter thanks to all the cardio.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> 21, you old git..I cant even remember being 21 it was so long ago. I trust you had a good night.
> 
> Good news on the wrist and Im sure you will soon be back on top form but now you will be a good deal fitter thanks to all the cardio.


spot on mate, can't wait to get back in the zone training properly!

and it was one of the best nights i'd ever had, knocked about with some old crew i tend to avoid these days...those boys are mental...had the blue lights flashing behind us at one point lol. wont go into detail but maaaaaaaaaaaan i miss that life sometimes lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

so monday, workout A-mixed up a bit

warm: 5 min jog, lunges with rotation, arm swings, leg swings & cuff exercises before pressing(inc light flyes)

squats bar x 10, 40 x 10, 70 x 10

bench bar x 10, 40 x 10, 60 x 5, 70 x 5 5 5 (3x5)

rack pulls 70 x 10, 100 x 5

OHP bar x 10, 30 x 5, 40 x 8 8 (2x8)

EZ bar rows bar +30 x 10, +50 x 8 8 (2x8)

zero issues with the wrist (in the gym) but outside sometime it's sensitive. so happy enough with that. time to get the ball rolling again and see some gains


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like a good session, mate. Glad your wrist's holding up!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good stuff Mate. Making good progress, keep it up.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Down hill from now on you old git 

I was just on about your imbalances a couple of posts back.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

cheers guys am very glad to be able to get stronger again. plan is to slowly start with carb backloading PW and take it from there, get to eat more fruit as well! :thumbup1:

@jimmywst possibly mate thinking about changing the routine a bit, won't rule anything out just yet. not expecting to see any pbs for 4-5 weeks so i'll play around see how i get on

the more i think about the imbalance though the more i don't care. it's like having one ball bigger than the other, just accept it lol. i'll worry more what my muscles look like when i can deadlift 250kg


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> cheers guys am very glad to be able to get stronger again. plan is to slowly start with carb backloading PW and take it from there, get to eat more fruit as well! :thumbup1:
> 
> @jimmywst possibly mate thinking about changing the routine a bit, won't rule anything out just yet. not expecting to see any pbs for 4-5 weeks so i'll play around see how i get on
> 
> the more i think about the imbalance though the more i don't care. it's like having one ball bigger than the other, just accept it lol. i'll worry more what my muscles look like when i can deadlift 250kg


Damn right, mate. Just be aware of your posture, position, form and LIFT! No point stressing.  You any routines you fancy trying?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

*cough cough* SF intermediate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Another member if the natty missing list. How you doing spud ?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

have been away for college in some resort, doing all sorts of outdoor stuff. Including banana boating in ****ing arctic water temperatures - had a smashing time away. Just been to the gym main lifts squat 85 3x5. Bench 70 3x5. Dead 120 x 5. Ohp 40 2x8. Curls ez +25 x 8


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice to know you weren't off chasing skirt , or should I say "just chasing skirt"


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love all that outdoor type stuff, when I was younger we would just get on our bikes with a tent and off we went, no chance now with kids and a wife. Got all the camping equipment ready for this summer though, if we have a summer that is.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Nice to know you weren't off chasing skirt , or should I say "just chasing skirt"


haha it actually proved rather easy when i was away. god bless alcohol and its effect on girls


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

feels like a year from i was at the gym! do not like

well, todays effort..

10 min treadmill (this was a push...), stretches inc arm swings, flyes, reverse flyes

ohp 20 x 12, 30 x 10 10 10

rows 30 x 12, 50 x 10 9 8

flat DB press 10 x 10, 20 x 10 9 8

grip is always the first to go, wantd to get some chins done but there was no hope lol. slow increments from here  feel amazing tbh having not trained in a while


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Muscle memory is a beaut!!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

struggling to find my feet again regards to training/diet. its a full time job this lol. last few weeks of college have been pretty busy with work being handed in but i've managed a few sessions over the last couple weeks

main thing i'm lacking is a set out plan. consistency is key here but the odd sessions here & there are better than no sessions at all

pushing lifts recently - 50kg bench (3x10) - lat raises 10 x 6 - inc. flyes 10kg (3x10) - flat DB 22.5 (10,8,6) - OHP 40kg (10,8,8)

pulling lifts recently - BORs 50kg (10,9,8) - EZ curls bar+20kg x 10 - BW chins x 9 - reverse flyes 8kg (3x8)

can't remember last time i squatted but i know i could get some reps out on 70kg at least anyway. i've been doing sprints + 1 mile runs plus the usual warm up and stretches throughout every session at the gym. general fitness is still pretty good tbh but strength is waaaaaaay off

can't wait to be a gym junkie again. hope you're all training hard and eating smart!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome back into the fold mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We have all gone strength mad, 5x5 in back in fashion in a big way.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> We have all gone strength mad, 5x5 in back in fashion in a big way.


great to hear mate! any good progress lately from i've been offline?

thinking of doing a PPL 5 rep & 8-10 rep cross sectional mix


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Things are moving along slowly but surely, had a try at 8x8 training and it was fairly good but for now I am focusing on strength. Still at the early stages so the weights are not too taxing which is great as it allows me to work on getting the form sorted. I know @faultline has just started a PPL split so may be worth having a look over his journal. Oh and while your there ask him about his GVT squats....

Welcome back.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

no drawn out diet or training routine yet but i've been eating reasonably well recently

back up closer to 170lb now again so should see some weight drop fast once i'm back in the swing of things. haven't stopped ****ing with the lower carb/higher protein and more caffeine use lol i give it 6 weeks to see a 9lb drop + strength increase

wednesday there was push - flat DB 22.5 (10,8,6). inc. flyes 10 (3x8). BW dips x 9 + some forced negs

friday today was pull - BOR 70 x 5, 60 (2x6). rev. flyes 8 (3x8). BW chins x 9 + some forced negs

(traditional warm up before lifting those are just main lifts)

similar exercises when you look at them. they are exact oposites so i'm gonna compose a new plan inclusing barbell and dumbbell work in this style. it's proving a little difficult to keep a consistent leg workout session with my love of sprints & cardio. squats have an equal love but i'm leaning towards sprints 

summer isn't too far so my goal is not simply strength, with our very amazing 7 day long summer here in Ireland, i wanna be in shape for pure vanity reasons. any excuse to get the taps off with nickers dropping to follow!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This is what I'm currently doing:

Push

Bench 3x5

Ohp 3x5

Dips 4x10

Cgbp 3x10

Pull

Deadlift 3x5

T rows 3x5

Shrugs 4x10

Rack chins 3x10

Legs

(alternate back n front each week)

Back squat/front squat 3x5

Front squat/back squat 4x10

Sldl 4x10


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

cardio, cardio... love it. download a load of new albums to get rid of the boredom!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

friday 3/5 pull 5 min treadmill

deads 70 x 10, 90 3x5

EZ curls bar +22.5 x 10 + 2 forced negs

reverse flyes 6 x 10, 8 x 10,8,6

friday11/5 push 5 min treadmill

flat DB 10 x 12, 17.5 x 10, 20 x 6, 25 3x5

DB flyes 5 x 10, 10 2x10

BW dips x 8 + 2 forced negs

----few laps swimming after (lifeguards course coming up)


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are you getting back into the training ?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

DigIt said:


> cardio, cardio... love it. download a load of new albums to get rid of the boredom!


whats your goals mate you bulking if so how does doing cardio on off days affect your gains.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> whats your goals mate you bulking if so how does doing cardio on off days affect your gains.


main goal is fitness and strength. i pay as much attention to progression cardio/sprint wise as i do to weights so you could call that bulking and it works well, energy at 100% capacity esp. if you train early. cardio will definitely help with gains mate (i dunno about you big big guys, but under 200lb it can be a vital tool in building strength and muscle). the hearts the most inmportant muscle of all, train it well and it will reward you well re. gains...so many benefits come with cardio...nutrient & oxygen delivery to the muscles more efficiently when it's needed, you recover quicker...

i do cuts from time to time, just carb cycle then to keto. may up cardio a little


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

friday workout (have been to gym here & there, still finding my feet)

warm: 5 min jog

bench bar 10, 40 x 10, 60 x 10, 65 x 8, 70 x 5

deadlifts 70 x 10, 100 x 6, 120 x 5

EZ curls bar+20kg x 15

BW dips x 7

was feeling good today and it reflected well i think. not training consistently is like an open wound that won't heal!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> friday workout (have been to gym here & there, still finding my feet)
> 
> warm: 5 min jog
> 
> ...


Some good numbers there, mate.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

cardio yesterfday took my dog out with a few mates up to a mountain nearby, 15 min walk from my house. good few hours in the burning sun 

ended with a BBQ, 1 beer (  ) and now to work!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

mondays effort, just using equipment at home as the gyms were shut

cuff exercises

flat DB 17 x 10, 21 x 10

incline DB 21 (10 8 8)

bb rows 40 x 10, 60 (10 8) - 45g degree angle

DB rows 21 (2x10)

DB pullovers 21 x 9


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice work mate, great to see you coming back.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice work mate, great to see you coming back.


slowly but surely will be adding to my lifts  enjoyed that today,wednesdsy i'll go for higher weight than previous on similar exercises


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

fridays effort

warm: 5 min jog, cuff ex's

DB flat press 10 x 10, 17.5 x 10, 22.5 x 8, 27.5 (5 5 3) +2.kg

EZ bar rows 30 x 10, 50 x 10, 70 (5 5 4)

OHP bar x 10, 30 x 10, 40 (10 8)

BW chins x 10 +2 negs

seated curls 12.5 x 6

hammer curls 10 x 6 +2negs

not quite sure what to do for monday! still no set out plan. hmmmm exciting i guess


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> fridays effort
> 
> warm: 5 min jog, cuff ex's
> 
> ...


Good workout, mate. I reckon legs Monday, a nice easy way to start to your week!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Good workout, mate. I reckon legs Monday, a nice easy way to start to your week!


aye, squats and barbell pressess, lunges & flyes i'm thinking! never done lunges with proper weight too should be fun. hope i dont fall over


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> aye, squats and barbell pressess, lunges & flyes i'm thinking! never done lunges with proper weight too should be fun. hope i dont fall over


Go easy on the lunges, they give me the worst DOMS of any exercise ever! Maybe start with 8x20 @ say 100kg! Lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Go easy on the lunges, they give me the worst DOMS of any exercise ever! Maybe start with 8x20 @ say 100kg! Lol


very much looking forward to them lol. i'm advocating cross sectional training atm, low rep and high rep PPL so i'm thinking 3x5 squats and 2x8-12 on lunges - then wobble to the changing rooms


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice to see your back doing your bit mate :thumb:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

last two weeks have been hectic with college and that, although it's no excuse for not getting to the gym and eating right, that's how it panned out haha

assignments assignments assignments....(and no class time) so when i'm not typing and reading i'm drinking and ****ing, bending the universe with mushrooms and ket etc

been about a week now i've been off everything. feel great for it. down to 1-3 rollies a day soon to be drug free (inc. caffeine) aul naturél and that, eh? 

....this is random but one major thing ive noticed while not training nor eating right, my wounds heal SIGNIFICANTLY slower than when i am in the 'focus'. the human body is so so complex....

ive been training here & there but nothing worth jotting down. just the odd time when i had free time and felt like it. cardio done today mountain walk up-jog down with the dog. im absolutely SHATTERED haha! miss it, love it!

soon to be back lifting. by summer times over i want to be squatting 100kg for reps and deadlifting 130kg for reps. (and i wont bore you with my CV goals) 

hope all is well with the rest of you. don't forget, life is short, so enjoy the summer!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Glad your enjoying yourself pal, your still young plenty of time to get serious with lifting later, do it when you can fit it in for now, have a good summer


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Glad your enjoying yourself pal, your still young plenty of time to get serious with lifting later, do it when you can fit it in for now, have a good summer


Thanks, it's been hard not to with the weather we've been having. Today is my first day training in just too long, looking forward to it 

...time to get loaded up on caffiene

i've gotten so fat/watery since i've stopped training and eating right lol. gonna shed off. oats and protein ordered..


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

warm up: 6 laps around sports hall, side to side skips, lunges with rotation, 2 min walk around hall

5 x 20m sprints 60-70% effort

5 x 20m sprints 80-90% effort

DB arm swings 30 reps, 15 each way

Cuff exs 30 reps ---- started doing some slight wrist mobility movements, can't hurt

Incline flyes 5 x 12, 10 (3x12)

EZ rows 30 x 12, 40 (3x12)

Hammer chins x 5 +3 forced hold&negs

10 min run to cool down

it's a start.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Training was done fasted. Had a cup of coffee +200mg caffeine

scoop of whey & 1/2 scoop dextrose after training - 20g pro 20g carb

200g steak & an egg - 40g pro 20g fat

3 chicken olives + 10 chicken bites (tesco) - roughly 40g pro 30g carb 20g fat

at least another 4 eggs, beef in tomato sauce and pasta later. total cals in and around 22-2400


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> warm up: 6 laps around sports hall, side to side skips, lunges with rotation, 2 min walk around hall
> 
> 5 x 20m sprints 60-70% effort
> 
> ...


About time you got your lazy @rse back in here!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> About time you got your lazy @rse back in here!


too right mate....i had a friend who trained at the same gym as me and the last time we crossed paths he got a few reps out on a 120kg squat which i thought was pretty impressive. he's now at 180 for 5

questioning juice lol but DAMN!

...cardio soon


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Ahoy. New routine I've been doing for a few weeks, new diet (with plenty more carbs + more cals) although not as strict, just eating a lot. 2800+

Started training & eating consistently again at the start of the month following this routine

WA

Bench (changed from 3x8-12 to 3x5 as it was stalling)

Deads 2x5 (both altern. grips)

Incline Flyes 3x8-12

EZ curls 1x8-12 or Chins x failure

WB

OHP 3x8-12

Rows 3x8-12

Dips 3x failure

Reverse flyes 3x8-12 or Chins x failure

I try to take two rest days per week but it can be hard. Doing a sports course + work + training is quite taxing. Today was my 10th day training in a row, I'm counting work as cardio on the saturday because I had bad DOMS and was sweating buckets on my feet all day lol.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Current lifts most recent....

Bench 60 3x5

Deads 110 2x5 although my grip fails I just take a second to re-grip

OHP 40 x 12, 10, 8

Rows 55 x 12, 10, 8

Dips x 10, 7, 5

Incline flyes 16 3x12

EZ curls 37.5 x 8

Have seen an increase throughout all lifts except reverse flyes and flat bench over the last 3 weeks, hope to keep it going


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Meant to to workout A yesterday but I was hungover so I took an extra rest day. Done workout B before work this morning (closer gym, no oly bar so had to do B)

No warm up as I was rushing just 10 min walk to there

Cuff exercises

OHP 20 x 12, 30 x 12, 35 x 12 (mistake, should have been x5-6), 42.5 X 10+1 thrust up, 6+2 thrust up, 4+2 thrust up

Rows 30 x 12, 40 x 12, 57.5 x 12 12 11 

Dips x 12, 8+2 negs

Reverse flyes 10 x 10

Was cutting time short so I couldn't complete the full workout but progression all round which is great, been progressing every week now except flat benching

Workout A monday!!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monday workout A

No warm up, 1 hour long walk about town done the job (excuse for being lazy I guess)

Cuff exercises

Bench bar x 12, 40 x 12, 50 x 12, 62.5 x 5 5 6

Deads bar x 12, 70 x 12, 90 x 12, 115 x 5 4

Incline flyes 6 x 12, 10 x 12, 18 x 12 11 10

Curls (DBs) 8 x 6, EZ bar 35 x 12

everything up up up (except curls)


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

2 week break for college - away doing all sorts of activities, including an assault course 30-40ft up, mental buzz

Monday 14th

OHP 40 x 12, 10, 8 +2 thrust up

Rows 60 x 12, 11, 10

Dips x 12, 7, 4 +2 negs

Isometric pullups x 3 failure


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

few days ago

Bench 65 x 5 5 5

Deads 110 x 5, 4

Flyes 20 x 12, 10, 6

Curls 35 x 10

today

OHP 40 x 12, 9+1 thurst, 8+2 thrust up

Rows 62.5 x 12 12 11

Dips +2.5kg x 11, 7, 5

Hammer chins x 5. Isometric pullup 2 x failure

rows just seem to go up up up...was pleased with my first weighted dip session too


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monday

Bench 67.5 x 5, 5, 6

Deads 115 x 5, 5 (pause at 4th rep)

Flyes (incl.) 20 x 12, 10, 9

Curls 35 x 14

tues cardio, wed rest

Thursday (today)

OHP 42.5 x 12, 8, 5(pause)+2 thrust up

Rows 65 x 12, 11, 11

Dips +5kg x 12, 7, 5+2 negs

Chins x 6. Isometric wide grip pullup x failure, narrow grip x failure

well pleased with the linear progression, dunno what happed with OHPS but everything else is up cant belive i got more reps and extra 2.5k on dips. new fave


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi mate, how's tricks? I've been off here and off training for a few weeks (feels like months!) so having a bit of a catch up.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Hi mate, how's tricks? I've been off here and off training for a few weeks (feels like months!) so having a bit of a catch up.


Hey man!

I'm all well, injury free etc lol. Yourself?

I'm on the same boat re. training lol, started a new thread mate..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/244820-digit-natural-sports-student-lifting-records-ripptoe-based-ss.html

got training later


----------

